# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Le 208 : à corps et à creeds

## El_Mariachi²

Bouah... Débrouillez vous pour le jeu de mots, hein... C'est pas mon fort.

Il est beau, il est chaud, il est al dente:



Je me lance donc dans cet exercice périlleux. Ce midi j'ai pu lire les news ainsi que le premier test. Voici donc les détails sur ce 208:

Un édito haut en couleurs  :^_^:  

Des news idiotes

PQ:
Histoire de la laideur 
Terre Brûlée

Canard Dé:
Jaïpur
Coeur de Dragon

Des tests très attendus :
Assassin's Creed 2
Bioshock 2
Ski Challenge 2010
Battlefeild Bad Company 2
Stargate Resistance
Gear Gringer
Dragon Age Origins Retour à Ostagar (DLC) 
Tatsunoko Vs Capcom (console  :tired: )

Du lourd donc.


Des "A Venir" alléchants :
Left 4 Dead 2: The passing (DLC)
Command & Conquer 4
Lean and Gold
Dead rising 2

OYJE : Swat 4  ::): 


Des dossiers en quantité:
- Un bon gros dossier "C'est développeé près de chez vous" où Kahn Lust nous fait découvrir Leelh ainsi que son géniteur (le géniteur du jeu hein...): 3Dduo 

- Un non moins gros dossier sur le monde de la BD et des jeux vidéo qui parfois font mumuse par Kilfou, avec en prime, une Interview de Henscher, scénariste BD.

- Un Autre joli dossier sur les MMO prévus pour 2010.

- Enfin un dossier sur l'IDF par notre cher Raphi le Sobre, dans lequel il nous fait part des jeux à suivre avec attention (Shank  ::wub:: ).

Il y a de quoi lire  ::wub:: 


Les news Hardaware

Et enfin, un tour du périphérique sur les sticks.

N'oublions pas la BD et la grille Madame Cul, ainsi que les configs de canard.

Pour résumer, un numéro très condensay et 'achement intéressant!

----------


## znokiss

Le 208, poil à la bite.
Le 208 : à corps et à creeds.

----------


## Akodo

Agréablement surpris par Assassin's Creed, je n'attendais tout simplement rien de ce jeu, et j'apprends qu'en fait il serait plutôt bon.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Agréablement surpris par Assassin's Creed, je n'attendais tout simplement rien de ce jeu, et j'apprends qu'en fait il serait plutôt bon.


Le problème, c'est qu'il a un bon gros DRM bien chiant : tu es obligé d'être connecté pour jouer.

----------


## Scykhe

En parlant d'Assassin's Creed 2, en voyant la note et surtout en lisant le test, on comprend très bien que le jeu en lui même est très bon. 
Et cependant le système de DRM qui demande une connexion permanente à Internet est bien contraignante.
Cela n'affecte pas directement la qualité du jeu mais n'aurait il pas fallut pondérer un peu le jugement final à cause de ça ?

Il y a bien un encadré qui en parle mais au final le jeu reste sur une impression très positive alors que dans mon ressentit, c'est un gros point noir.

Bien sur tout ce qui touche à la notation et aux avis reste subjectif et ce n'est pas vraiment le jeu qu'il faut blâmer de toute façon. 

Je me rend compte que je raconte un peu du vent et que je tourne en rond mais à la fin de la lecture du test j'ai un drôle de sentiment comme si je mangeais un gâteau succulent mais qu'au milieu je trouve une crotte de nez du facteur qui me l'a apporté, je ne vais pas en vouloir au pâtissier mais j'aurais su que le facteur laisser trainer ses Mickeys j'aurais pas acheter de gâteau...

Bon je vais arrêter parce que je m'enfonce...

----------


## Froyok

> Le 208, poil à la bite.
> Le 208 : à corps et à creeds.


Profite, tel un oasis tu t'assècheras un jour.  :Emo: 
Mais j'applaudirais quand même, comme je le fais aujourd'hui.

--

La référence à Dallas sur la marge, heu, pourquoi ? Faut y voir quelque chsoe de spécial ?

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Le pire, c'est que Command & Conquer 4 qui arrive a exactement la même politique de connexion permanente...

----------


## Marty

> Agréablement surpris par Assassin's Creed, je n'attendais tout simplement rien de ce jeu, et j'apprends qu'en fait il serait plutôt bon.


Oui j'étais étonné en feuilletant aussi. Pas encore lu le test mais il a l'air bien.

----------


## canardeur

> En parlant d'Assassin's Creed 2, en voyant la note et surtout en lisant le test, on comprend très bien que le jeu en lui même est très bon. 
> Et cependant le système de DRM qui demande une connexion permanente à Internet est bien contraignante.
> Cela n'affecte pas directement la qualité du jeu mais n'aurait il pas fallut pondérer un peu le jugement final à cause de ça ?
> 
> Il y a bien un encadré qui en parle mais au final le jeu reste sur une impression très positive alors que dans mon ressentit, c'est un gros point noir.
> 
> Bien sur tout ce qui touche à la notation et aux avis reste subjectif et ce n'est pas vraiment le jeu qu'il faut blâmer de toute façon. 
> 
> Je me rend compte que je raconte un peu du vent et que je tourne en rond mais à la fin de la lecture du test j'ai un drôle de sentiment comme si je mangeais un gâteau succulent mais qu'au milieu je trouve une crotte de nez du facteur qui me l'a apporté, je ne vais pas en vouloir au pâtissier mais j'aurais su que le facteur laisser trainer ses Mickeys j'aurais pas acheter de gâteau...
> ...


Je ne pense pas qu'il faille baisser la note d'un jeux à cause de ça... C'est un gros point noir en effet mais qui ne touche en rien à la qualité du jeux en lui même !

Après c'est sujet à débat en effet. C'est efficace au moins ? je suis sur qu'une version pirate existe déjà...  ::sad::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le pire, c'est que Command & Conquer 4 qui arrive a exactement la même politique de connexion permanente...


Merde, EA s'y met aussi ?

Déjà qu'ils ont une politique de DLC moisis avec leurs jeux, rajouter l'obligation de connexion ça frise le ridicule.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sérieusement un test de Return to Ostagar ?! J'espère qu'on vous l'a offert.  ::P:

----------


## Toxic

> - Enfin un dossier sur l'IDF par notre cher Raphi le Sobre


Quand j'ai vu ça j'ai cru que c'était un dossier sur l'Ile de France, avec une chronique de sa dernière visite. Un récit de voyage du genre "c'est dingue, ils ont l'électricité, l'eau courante, des écoles, des hôpitaux, par chez moi on n'a pas tout ça..."

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Surpris par la note de BFBC 2  ::o: 
Par contre, vous nous ferez un petit point sur le multi dans un prochain numéro ou pas?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Et cependant le système de DRM qui demande une connexion permanente à Internet est bien contraignante.
> Cela n'affecte pas directement la qualité du jeu mais n'aurait il pas fallut pondérer un peu le jugement final à cause de ça ?


C'est pourquoi il est souvent dit qu'il ne faut pas se contenter de la note mais lire le tout. Chacun se fait son idée des points noirs.
Pour moi devoir rester connecté c'est carrément chiant, d'autres sont toujours connectés et n'y seront pas sensibles.
Je suis d'accord avec canardeur.

----------


## Scykhe

> C'est pourquoi il est souvent dit qu'il ne faut pas se contenter de la note mais lire le tout. Chacun se fait son idée des points noirs.
> Pour moi devoir rester connecté c'est carrément chiant, d'autres sont toujours connectés et n'y seront pas sensibles.
> Je suis d'accord avec canardeur.


C'est ce que je dis aussi, ce n'est pas la note qu'il faut changer parce que le DRM ne change pas le fait que le jeu à l'air très bon. La note est la résultante subjective de l'opinion d'une personne unique sur un sujet à un instant T. 

C'est juste que j'aurais peut être mis le DRM qui pique le fondement plus en avant sur la conclusion, histoire de faire une piqure de rappel.

C'est juste une question de feeling perso et c'est très important pour moi parce que j'aime les tests de CPC pour leur charge émotionnelle. Et là mon ressentit est bizarre, j'ai le cul entre deux chaises et je trouve qu'il manque un truc.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est tout à fait normal que vous ayez le cul entre deux chaises...
Ackboo fait partie des gens n'étant absolument pas dérangé par ce genre de DRM impliquant d'être connecté 24/24.

J'ai rajouté l'encadré pour bien mettre en évidence le problème et éviter qu'on nous accuse de minimiser l'affaire.

Par contre, je me suis refusé à changer la note qui reflète son expérience sur le jeu.

----------


## Akodo

C'est vrai que je suis connecté 24/24 également.
Ce que je me dis avec ce DRM c'est "et si jamais je veux jouer ailleurs que chez moi ? Et si y a une coupure du net ?"
Bah en fait ça n'arrive jamais.
Donc sur le principe je trouve ça chiant, mais en pratique je suis pas sûr que ça me dérange réellement.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Surpris par la note de BFBC 2 
> Par contre, vous nous ferez un petit point sur le multi dans un prochain numéro ou pas?


Comme dit dans l'encadré du test : oui.
Cet article et sa note ne représentent que le solo de Bad Company 2.

----------


## olih

> C'est vrai que je suis connecté 24/24 également.
> Ce que je me dis avec ce DRM c'est "et si jamais je veux jouer ailleurs que chez moi ? Et si y a une coupure du net ?"
> *Bah en fait ça n'arrive jamais*.
> Donc sur le principe je trouve ça chiant, mais en pratique je suis pas sûr que ça me dérange réellement.


On parle bien de l'ADSL là, ou de wifi ?  :nawak:

----------


## Airwalkmax

Faut se rappeler du N°200, où le journal de bord tenu par Casque nous rappelait cette effroyable vérité, "le Wi-fi c'est de la merde".

----------


## Akodo

> on parle bien de l'adsl là, ou de wifi ?


De l'ADSL  :;):

----------


## olih

> adsl


Attend d'avoir un problème sur ta ligne ou avec ton modem/box adsl.
Ou une surcharge des serveur ubi (l'autre maillon faible).
Ton discours risque de changer.

Ce genre de jeu, je ne l'achèterai que lorsqu'ils auront sorti un patch pour virer l'obligation de la connexion (quitte à la remplacer par un drm "basique"  ::sad:: ).

----------


## Akodo

> Attend d'avoir un problème sur ta ligne ou avec ton modem/box adsl.
> Ou une surcharge des serveur ubi (l'autre maillon faible).
> Ton discours risque de changer.
> 
> Ce genre de jeu, je ne l'achèterai que lorsqu'ils auront sorti un patch pour virer l'obligation de la connexion (quitte à la remplacer par un drm "basique" ).


Non c'est sûr, mais en 5 ans j'ai jamais eu de panne "importante" de net...
Attention je dis pas que je soutiens ce genre de DRM hein, je trouve que ça reste abusé.

----------


## olih

> Non c'est sûr, mais en 5 ans j'ai jamais eu de panne "importante" de net...
> Attention je dis pas que je soutiens ce genre de DRM hein, je trouve que ça reste abusé.


Le souci c'est que même une panne de quelques minutes t'empêche de jouer à ton jeu *solo*. Je crois que c'est ça le pire.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Le souci c'est que même une panne de quelques minutes t'empêche de jouer à ton jeu *solo*. Je crois que c'est ça le pire.


C'est le principe même qui est chiant, la suspicion des éditeurs envers leur clients. Comme si le vendeur de chez Confo demandait à voir la facture de ton canapé à chaque fois que tu t'assois dessus, juste pour être sûr que tu ne l'as pas volé.

Je ne sais pas si ça doit nécessairement affecter la note, mais il faut en parler dans un test, au moins pour prévenir les acheteurs potentiels, c'est le minimum.

----------


## HellBoy

La dernière page du n°208 annonce les réjouissances pour le n°209. Curieusement, le test de Supreme Commander 2 ne semble pas être de la partie, serait-ce alors ce qui se cache sous je cite "...et une grosse surprise" ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh non...
C'est pas une grosse surpise.
Et la grosse surprise elle est pas génial je suis deg'.

----------


## Froyok

> Et la grosse surprise elle est pas génial je suis deg'.


Roooh, comment tu casses le suspens et l'envie toi !  :Emo:

----------


## lokideath

> Roooh, comment tu casses le suspens et l'envie toi !


Au contraire, j'ai encore plus envie de savoir. ::o:

----------


## HellBoy

> Euh non...
> C'est pas une grosse surpise.
> Et la grosse surprise elle est pas génial je suis deg'.


Vous n'avez donc pas de test de Supreme commander 2 pour le prochain CPC ?  ::|:

----------


## HellBoy

Et sinon une précision de taille, car c'est bien joli de railler Chris Taylor en page 7 du n°208, mais Total Annihilation Kingdom, bah c'est pas son jeu, non Monsieur, Chris Taylor était déjà parti de Cavedog ..... la culture video ludique se perd  ::|:

----------


## O.Boulon

Amis non comprenants bonjour !
Supcom2, prochain numéro, mais grosse surprise du prochain numéro pas si grosse que ça.

----------


## Mephisto

> la culture video ludique se perd


J'en doute, mais arrivé à leur niveau, on accumule tellement d'infos qu'il y en a bien une ou deux qui finissent par être oublié, faut pas non plus attendre des gars de CPC qu'ils soient parfaits, ce sont des êtres humains ( si si ).




> Amis non comprenants bonjour !
> Supcom2, prochain numéro, mais grosse surprise du prochain numéro pas si grosse que ça.


Han, l'idée de mettre ma kike en couverture est pas retenue alors ? ::o:

----------


## Olorin

Une preview de Falout NV pour la grosse surprise ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.

----------


## Ezechiel

Une preview de Starcraft II qui explique c'est basiquement Starcraft reskiné?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope...

----------


## Mephisto

Une peluche Boulon qui dit "nope" quand on lui appuie sur le ventre ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope !

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Splinter cell?
GTA IV Stories?
Ou alors un petit alpha protocol ou même diablo 3...
Ah cherhcez pas plus loin je sens le mafia 2...


Si ça se trouve ce n'est même pas un jeu...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Nope...


Oh non. Pas lui. Pas Galaxy Express 999 grmbl ligne B du RER en 2010 ? Enfin, le jeu qui sent bon l'urine de clochard avec des graphismes aux rayons X.

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

La note de Bioshock2... :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope Nope Nope.
Mais y aura du Splinter.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Un calendrier qui commence le 1er Avril avec les membres de la rédac' à oilpè  :Bave:

----------


## LaVaBo

<soulagement>

Sinon, vous battez beaucoup vos petits nouveaux maintenant ? Vous leur  injectez du magret de canard ? Emile Zoulou ou Kahn Lust avaient mis un peu de temps à trouver leurs marques pour leurs articles, par contre, Guy Moquette et Louis Ferdinand Sebum ont un style très percutant, très cohérent avec les autres rédacteurs, et ce dès leur arrivée.

----------


## Nelfe

La preview de World of Warcraft : Burning Crusade en exclu  :B):

----------


## CapPaddy

Y'a pas de note pour Gear Grinder ? Il a pas le droit d'en mettre pour le moment Guy Moquette ?  ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y'a pas de note pour Gear Grinder ? Il a pas le droit d'en mettre pour le moment Guy Moquette ?


Zoulou en parle dans sa news : http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...63&postcount=1



Spoiler Alert! 


(208 - 200 + 1) / 3

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Méchant Ackboo qui me pousse à renier tout ce en quoi je crois et à prendre AC2 malgré la "protection" pourrave et abusive du jeu  :Emo: 

Par contre, pas de retour pour le multi d'AvP 3: vous comptez le faire plus tard ou vous avez laissé tomber l'idée ?

Edit: je vous prédis des milliards de posts d'indignation sur le test de BC2.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Nope Nope Nope.
> Mais y aura du Splinter.

----------


## gun

Je crois que c'est Agar qui va s'y coller sur le multi d'AVP, enfin Luis Ferdinand S. pardon. J'me trompe souvent aussi donc bon.

Yeah hâte de lire le test de BC2 alors, je vois d'ici que je serai d'accord avec vous. C'est beau ou pas.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Il y a une coquille énorme sur la première de couv' ! Il fallait lire mercredi 3 mars et non pas lundi 1er mars ! Les abonnés auront rectifiés d'eux-mêmes  ::P: .

----------


## Jolaventur

On notera dans ce numéro que Boulon est un grand naïf qui croit encore que les développeurs bossent pour la satisfaction du travail bien fait.


Je parle bien sur de bioshock 2.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il y a une coquille énorme sur la première de couv' ! Il fallait lire mercredi 3 mars et non pas lundi 1er mars ! Les abonnés auront rectifiés d'eux-mêmes .


http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showthread.php?t=29662

---------- Post ajouté à 12h55 ----------




> On notera dans ce numéro que Boulon est un grand naïf qui croit encore que les développeurs bossent pour le la satisfaction du travail bien fait.
> 
> 
> Je parle bien sur de bioshock 2.


Par nostalgie je pense, vu qu'il avait bien aimé le premier opus.

----------


## O.Boulon

> http://forum2.x86-secret.com/showthread.php?t=29662
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 12h55 ----------
> 
> 
> Par nostalgie je pense, vu qu'il avait bien aimé le premier opus.


Nope.
J'explique qu'à une époque, je croyais ça.
Putain les gars, l'imparfait c'est pour le passé.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Méchant Ackboo qui me pousse à renier tout ce en quoi je crois et à prendre AC2 malgré la "protection" pourrave et abusive du jeu 
> 
> Edit: je vous prédis des milliards de posts d'indignation sur le test de BC2.


Punaise, au moins on est deux  :Emo: 
Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne BC2  ::):

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nope.
> J'explique qu'à une époque, je croyais ça.
> Putain les gars, l'imparfait c'est pour le passé.


Et c'est tout à ton honneur mais le glorieux temps ou les dev faisaient des jeux pour le plaisir des joueurs c'est fini maintenant c'est uniquement pour la maille.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et c'est tout à ton honneur mais le glorieux temps ou les dev faisaient des jeux pour le plaisir des joueurs c'est fini maintenant c'est uniquement pour la maille.


Bah toute façon les joueurs ne méritent pas qu'on s'intéresse à eux, c'est que des adolescents autistes, obèses et obsédés, la sueur due à l'excitation qu'ils ressentent en tirant avec des armes virtuelles dégoulinant entre les boutons d'acné sur la graisse qu'ils entretiennent en ne sortant jamais de leur chambre.

Quoi ? Généralisation abusive ? Nonnnnnnnn...

----------


## O.Boulon

Portrait fidèle des membres du forum.
Balèze, j'aurais pas fait mieux.

----------


## Scykhe

> Portrait fidèle des membres du forum.
> Balèze, j'aurais pas fait mieux.


Obèse : Check
Graisse : Check
Obsession : Check
Sueur : Check
Autiste : Check
Acné : Fail

En conséquence j'assume mes responsabilités et je me retire de la vie politique.

----------


## Jolaventur

Tu oublis les fans de japonniaiseries qui font tous un sport de combat quelquonque en kimono.

Pis d'abord Gabe Newell vous prout, il a les filles et la coke malgré son tour de taille.

----------


## O.Boulon

Protip : Mange plus de charcuterie et frotte toi le front avec du saucisson à l'ail avant d'aller faire des UVs.

----------


## Guest

T'as pas une méthode hallal ? Pense à tous tes lecteurs, sans stigmatiser les minorités, bordel.

----------


## O.Boulon

La dinde fumée fonctionne moins bien malheureusement.
Mais vous pouvez conserver vos prépuces et les faire réchauffer au bain marie pour obtenir un effet équivalent.

----------


## Pelomar

Ah, le retour des recettes de cuisine dans CPC  ::lol::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hého c'est le topic du 208 ici, pas de Maïté.

Mwahaha sinon excellente la niouze sur le psycho-test avec les joueurs de FPS et de Foot. De quoi en loler pour la journée à imaginer le truc.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Par contre, pas de retour pour le multi d'AvP 3: vous comptez le faire plus tard ou vous avez laissé tomber l'idée ?





> Je crois que c'est Agar qui va s'y coller sur le  multi d'AVP, enfin Luis Ferdinand S. pardon. J'me trompe souvent aussi  donc bon.


Non, tu t'es pas trompé.

Ce sera pour le 209 par contre, on n'a pas pu le faire dans le dernier numéro. Le bon côté de la chose, c'est qu'on pourra prendre en compte les apports du dernier patch.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

'tain mon pov' Agar qui t'as trouvé un pseudo comme ça?

----------


## LaVaBo

> 'tain mon pov' Agar qui t'as trouvé un pseudo comme ça?


Il voulait peut-être s'appeler poulpo.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> 'tain mon pov' Agar qui t'as trouvé un pseudo comme ça?


Moi.  :tired:

----------


## Graine

Le test de BFCompany 2 c'est deja peu ou prou ce que je pense du mode solo du 1.Par contre en reseau ca m'a l'air assez sympatoche même si je n'ai pas trop le temps de le tester suffisament.
Sinon ravi de voir le retour de on y joue encore.Je pense que cette rubrique devrait être présente dans chaque numéro et de manière peut etre un peu plus étoffé.
Pour le dernier numéro j'avais posté pour signifier un retard il se trouve en fait que je ne suis plus abonné.(Je n'ai reçu aucun mail a ce sujet peut etre n'ai je pas mentionné la bonne adresse email)
Déçu de ne pas voir un petit encart sur Everquest 2 la dernière extension correspondant a la sortie de ce numéro et au petit dossier sur les MMO justement.Mais bon ca m'empechera pas de dormir.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a pas à dire, entre les pseudos en rose et les régulières allusions à "l'ambiance homoérotique" de la rédac' parsemés dans le mag', on se demande comment Sonia a réussie à passer l'entretien d'embauche.

Sinon chouette numéro, pour changer. Me reste le dossier de Kilfou à lire, mais je repousse jusqu'au dernier moment, j'ai l'annuaire à finir avant.

----------


## NitroG42

La grosse surprise c'est le test de Eye :madameirma:
Enfin c'est ce qui m'a sauté à l'esprit en lisant la dernière page.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> La grosse surprise c'est le test de Eye :madameirma:
> Enfin c'est ce qui m'a sauté à l'esprit en lisant la dernière page.


 ::w00t::   ::lol::   :Bave: 

Merci Nitro, jvais espérer pendant 15j maintenant.  :Emo:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.

----------


## Euklif

A défaut de connaitre la surprise pas grosse, on peut pas savoir ce qui était prévu à la base? Histoire qu'on soit dég' aussi? Parce que c'est quand même pas gentil d'être aussi égoïste...

----------


## Nono5785

C'est quoi l'intérêt de tester et de noter un jeu uniquement sur son solo quand le multi est clairement son gros point fort ?
C'est équivalent à ne tester qu'un bout de la campagne d'un jeu solo. C'est un demi-test en faite. A la limite, en précisant très clairement que le test ne concerne que le solo, pourquoi pas, mais là c'est présenté comme le test de Bad Company 2 en général, et ce n'est pas l'encadré qui change quoi que ce soit.

Sinon moi j'ai testé Team Fortress 2 en solo contre des bots, ça vaut 1/10...

----------


## Pelomar

> Sinon moi j'ai testé Team Fortress 2 en solo contre des bots, ça vaut 1/10...


Trop facile comme troll, j'ai failli la faire mais avec Stalker Cop.

----------


## O.Boulon

Repost du topic BFBC2.
Et c'était pas la peine de te refaire un compte...
T'en as déjà un, où t'as posté deux fois justement pour nous parler de BF2.





> Je suis le seul à aimer le côté flashy et brillant?
> 
> Sinon pour les notes, ça devient n'importe quoi dans CPC, au début c'était bien drôle une fois, les -2, etc... mais depuis chaussette, 15/10 et compagnie, ça devient vraiment n'importe quoi... Le bon point est que Boulon (le coupable en général) fait toujours sentir sa subjectivité dans ses tests, ce qui constitue toujours une bonne mise en garde.
> 
> Maintenant, tester de manière séparée solo et multi, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, un jeu constitue un tout. Pas le temps de tester? Il y a les preview pour ça. Pas le temps de tester? Quand on décide de passer en bimensuel au lieu d'hebdo on assume jusqu'au bout. Le test solo séparé ça sent juste la bonne racolle type "ouh, venez voir on a mis une mauvaise note, on est des badass"... Maintenant c'est vrai que la solo est vraiment très très nulle... elle sert juste à configurer pour le multi et de mini tuto


Dis donc, coco, et si tu te détendais un peu ?
BFBC2 a toujours revendiqué son solo et même son côté "Modern Warfare Killer", avec toute la compétition amicale existant entre Dice et Infinity Ward. Sans parler de la com' d'EA qui s'est très orienté dessus.
Donc, il était important de tester le solo en tant que tel.

Maintenant, oui, on aurait pu tester le multi, le temps de tester le multi... Sauf qu'on préfère le tester dans des vraies conditions : un jeu multi, ça ne se teste pas en trois heures avec juste des journalistes sur les serveurs...

Donc, désolé que Kahn ait égratigné BFBC2, mais on est plus du tout dans la même situation qu'un BF2.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h18 ----------




> C'est surtout que ca va faire fuir des acheteurs qui auraient pu adorer le multi et qui vont prendre ce test comme argent comptant pour l'intégralité du jeu.


Ah donc, ça va faire fuir les cons qui lisent que les notes et pas le texte...
T'inquiètes, ceux là ils ne lisent pas CanardPC.
T'es sûr que t'as envie de jouer avec eux ?

Allez remballez vos pleurnichages...
Attaquez plutôt Kahn sur les arguments présents dans le test. Ca au moins ça aurait un intérêt.
Parce que là, c'est juste de la manifestation de fanboys déçus.

----------


## Anton

On peut pas, il s'est jeté à corps perdu dans le newsing sur _Portal_ et le buzz interplanétaire qui secoue la ludosphère. Ca ne serait pas chic.

----------


## Nono5785

> BFBC2 a toujours revendiqué son solo et même son côté "Modern Warfare Killer", avec toute la compétition amicale existant entre Dice et Infinity Ward.


C'est quand même oublier un peu vite les beta/démo uniquement multi, les diverses présentations orientées multi (E3, Festival du JV, Gamescon), les vidéo toutes sur le multi (ou neutre) sauf une. Même la campagne de pub dans le métro est neutre.
En faite, il n'y a que quelques pontes de EA qui ont fait des comparaisons avec MW2, mais ce n'est certainement pas comme cela qu'est vendu le jeu. Sur PC c'est même le multi qui a largement été mis en avant, en particulier avec le buzz autour de la beta.

Et je ne suis pas un fanboy déçu, vous auriez du attendre 15 jours de plus et offrir un test de Battlefield Bad Company 2 dans son intégralité, pas un demi test.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Euh non...
> C'est pas une grosse surpise.
> Et la grosse surprise elle est pas génial je suis deg'.





> La grosse surprise c'est le test de Eye :madameirma:
> Enfin c'est ce qui m'a sauté à l'esprit en lisant la dernière page.


Y a donc intérêt que ce ne soit pas ça.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope.

----------


## Tyler Durden

On gagne quoi si on trouve ?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Nope.

----------


## LtBlight

Grosse surprise : un jeu que vous n'attendiez pas ou alors que vous en donniez pas cher de votre peau, qui finalement s'avère être le jeu du siècle.

Sinon est-ce normal que Gear Grinder n'ait pas de notes? Non pas que ça me chiffonne, suffit de lire le test pour deviner la note  :^_^:  mais je me posais la question, si c'était une erreur de maquettage toussa...

Est-il prévu de faire du On Y Joue Encore une rubrique récurrente? Car je trouve qu'on ne la voit pas assez souvent et j'aime beaucoup le principe. Je suppose que c'est une question de temps, mais c'était pour savoir.

P.S.  Merci, grâce à vous je vais ressortir Swat 4 du placard avec son extension !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Sinon est-ce normal que Gear Grinder n'ait pas de notes? Non pas que ça me chiffonne, suffit de lire le test pour deviner la note mais je me posais la question, si c'était une erreur de maquettage toussa...


"_PS: Une coquille à l'impression a fait sauter la note de Gear Grinder. Pour l'obtenir, enlevez 200 au chiffre de ce numéro de Canard PC, rajoutez un et divisez le résultat par 3. Voilà, le compte est bon.
Emile Zoulou_"

----------


## LtBlight

> "_PS: Une coquille à l'impression a fait sauter la note de Gear Grinder. Pour l'obtenir, enlevez 200 au chiffre de ce numéro de Canard PC, rajoutez un et divisez le résultat par 3. Voilà, le compte est bon.
> Emile Zoulou_"


Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Je tenais à exprimer tout mon amour à celui qui a eu l'idée du "té volo oune pin's", il m'a fait oublier instantanément une après-midi morose.
Tant qu'on y est, j'ai envie de dire la même chose de la BD de Couly, que du bon !

----------


## PrinceGITS

La publication du dossier Stick arcade sur le site est prévue pour quand ?
Le test me donne rudement envie de craquer.

----------


## ShinSH

> La publication du dossier Stick arcade sur le site est prévue pour quand ?
> Le test me donne rudement envie de craquer.


Je finis venitia et je m'y mets.

----------


## Super Menteur

> Je finis venitia et je m'y mets.


J'ai vu tes croquis pour Venitia petit cachotier. Ils sont biens.  :B):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'ai presque tout lu et j'aime bien Guy Moquette. Les autres aussi mais Moquette je me suis amusé. (pas de blague sur le lechage de moquette on est entre gens biens).

Je me répète mais c'est plus fort que moi, le kaki dans les tests de bad compagny et stargate est vraiment moche. Et je m'y connais je suis moi-même moche.

J'espère que pour le test de dead rising 2 vous ne dévoilerez pas trop de combinaisons d'armes, ca m'a l'air d'être la grosse partie fun de les découvrir soi même.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Sinon moi j'ai testé Team Fortress 2 en solo contre des bots, ça vaut 1/10...


Trop gros, passera pas.
Au risque de faire une redite, y'a juste un petit problème, c'est que le solo de Bad Company 1 était convenable.
Donc si ça peut éviter à des gens uniquement attirés par le solo (oui, il y en a) de se prendre une grosse déception et 50€ dans l'arrière train, je vois pas pourquoi on attendrait 15 jours de plus.
Maintenant si le solo était anecdotique comme dans BF2 par exemple, il aurait à peine mérité un encadré 15 jours plus tard.

----------


## dalgwen

> Donc si ça peut éviter à des gens uniquement attirés par le solo (oui, il y en a) de se prendre une grosse déception et 50€ dans l'arrière train, je vois pas pourquoi on attendrait 15 jours de plus..


Oui, il y en a. Et exactement dans le cas que tu cites : j'étais déçu de ne pas avoir pu faire le premier et content que le deux sorte sur nos machines.
Donc : mon portefeuille te remercie.

Et dernière chose, je le répèterai jamais assez, mais maintenant que j'ai lu la preview de C&C je peux le dire : je kiffe Agar, euh, Céline, euh, L-F Sébum.

----------


## Redlight

> Oui, il y en a. Et exactement dans le cas que tu cites : j'étais déçu de ne pas avoir pu faire le premier et content que le deux sorte sur nos machines.
> Donc : mon portefeuille te remercie.


N'empeche que si tu as une connexion internet et que tu aimes le FPS en ligne tu rates quelques choses mon p'tit viou!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tout le monde n'est pas forcément acharné du online hein.

Le solo m'intéressait aussi vu les retours sur le premier épisode. Bah sans moi.


@Kilfou: chouette dossier Kilfou.

----------


## Darken

La grosse surprise ça doit etre la sortie imminente de Duke Nukem Forever couple à l'arrive d'un vrai Fallout en 3D, ainsi que la faillite d'Activision(meme si ça c'est bien parti ::ninja:: ) et la fin des DLC , DRM et autres joyeuseries commençant par D. :;):  ::wacko:: .

J'ai gagne quoi????? (à part un nope ::P: )

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je finis venitia et je m'y mets.





> J'ai vu tes croquis pour Venitia petit cachotier. Ils sont biens.


 :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J'ai vu tes croquis pour Venitia petit cachotier. Ils sont biens.


Ca c'était les artworks d'Assassin's Creed 2  :tired:

----------


## Pym

Sympa le numero... enfin comme d'hab quoi ! Bonne surprise pour Assassin's Creed 2, c'est malin j'ai envie d'y jouer maintenant !  ::): 

Vaguement intrigué par Leehl aussi, c'est bien de se pencher sur le travail de ce petit studio, à voir comment le truc se concrétise ... par contre j'ai peut-être lu de traviolle mais je me rappelle pas avoir relevé d'allusion au business model. Comme c'est un jeu Web, ça sera free to play je suppose, non ? 

Le Kahn Moundir Show et l'Independent Games Festival remplissent parfaitement leurs fonctions respectives : faire marrer pour le premier, informer de l'existence de jeux dont on n'entend jamais parler hors de Canard PC pour l'autre... Super donc. 

Par contre, le dossier BD ... ben désolé mais c'était pas bon ... Dommage que ce soit l'article le plus long du canard j'aurais envie de dire ... Parce que bon, l'idée en soit est pas mauvaise, mais quand l'auteur donne l'impression de pas s'y connaitre plus que ça ni en BD , ni en jeux video, ni en cinéma (d'ailleurs pourquoi il nous cause de cinéma dans l'article ?) ça donne un truc pas jojo...  ::(: 
Enfin quoi déjà niveau structure, ça part dans tous les sens, ça papillonne d'un sujet à l'autre, ça digresse à tout va et ça n'aboutit pas à grand chose ... Mais surtout sur le fond, c'est crevé de raccourcis malheureux, d'inexactitudes et de preuves de noobitude ... C'est rarement grave mais l'accumulation fait hurler à la fin ... 

Par exemple la loi de 1949 (qui ne concerne que la BD "enfantine" donc pas Canard PC si je ne m'abuse), c'est bien d'en parler et d'évoquer son rôle protectionniste, mais l'allusion aux intérêts de la presse catholique est incomplète, l'intéressant dans l'affaire c'est qu'il s'agit d'une alliance de la carpe et du lapin entre catholiques et communistes français pour la défense de leurs revues respectives. Ce que je veux dire c'est que la BD française ne sera dans le fond que très peu touché par la loi qui ne charcutera en réalité que les séries américaines ou belges (dont Spirou, qui est donc lourdement censuré contrairement à ce que dit l'article). La conclusion c'est que contrairement à la censure dans le jeu vidéo, la loi 1949 sous une couverture moraliste ne s'est jamais appliqué qu'à géométrie variable pour des raisons strictement économiques. Juste un exemple, la série belge Buck Danny a eu de très sérieux ennui (les albums sont interdits jusqu'en 1969) en faisant intervenir son héros dans la guerre de Corée où pourtant un contingent français se battait aux côtés des ricains. Trop politique selon la loi 1949. Au même moment une série de la presse communiste française racontait les aventures d'un petit chinois volontaires en Corée pour buter de la pourriture capitaliste. Mais c'était une série française, donc pas touche. 

L'affaire Wertham est bien plus proche de l'hystérie anti-jeu vidéo, c'est bien de l'évoquer. Juste un mot au passage, dire que la différence de traitement avec le cinéma (pas si différent d'ailleurs, disons plutôt que le cinéma a été "traité" avant, l'article le dit en plus) c'est la propagande de guerre, c'est ignorer que de 41 à 45 , Superman, Batman et en fait tout le monde, n'affrontent à peu près que des espions nazis ou japs ... 




Et puis la situation du comics en 1950, c'est une domination de 2 genres : l'horreur et le fait-divers sanglant (à comparer avec les "killerspiele" qui focalisent l'attention aujourd'hui)... période bénie  ::P:  ... qui s'achève malheureusement avec le Comic Code ... (le super héros disparait presque competement de 1950 à 1960)




Toute la séquence avec des chiffres est incompréhensible ... un addendum, please ...

Toute la séquence Astérix c'est un peu long juste pour dire que ce qui interesse surtout les studios c'est la renommée de la licence ...

J'ai un peu souri devant "la grande maitrise des Français dans le domaine du trait d'union" juste sous une illustration d'un des Budokai Tenkaichi  (d'ailleurs l'article réussit l'exploit de parler du lien BD-jeux vidéo en sautant totalement le japon ce qui est très très fort ...).

Ensuite toute la partie sur les jeux en question, on mélange 2 catégories. D'abord les jeux de licences franco-belge (et là c'est dommage de zapper un des plus réussis, le North and South d'Infogrammes sur Atari ST) qu'on pourrait eux mêmes diviser entre ceux désireux de respecter avant tout une identité artistique (le "roman-graphique" des Passagers du Vent par exemple) et les pompages purs et simples de licences (les party game Astérix par exemple). ça aurait été intéressant de voir l'évolution du rapport entre les auteurs de BD et les équipes de dev par exemple, Lambil et Uderzo sont fascinés par les premières adaptations de leurs jeux par exemple, je suis pas sûr que ce soit autant le cas aujourd'hui ...

Et puis d'un autre côté les jeux pondus par des auteurs de BD passé de l'autre côté ... dont le Ring de sinistre mémoire ... On cite l'Amerzone de Sokal et son second essai : Paradise ... hein , second essai ? et les 2 Sybéria, y sont jamais sortis ? 

Enfin le paragraphe sur les influences BD dans le Jeu video ... Rien de spécial à signaler, sinon que ça aurait l'occasion d'une certaine forme de conclusion : il y a 2 choses qui intéressent les editeurs et les devs de jeux, les licences et l'identité graphique facilement transposable en jeu des BD ... partout ils ont l'un, parfois l'autre, parfois les deux ... comment ça c'est foireux ? je suis pas payé pour le faire, moi !  :^_^: 

A l'inverse les Bd issus du jeu vidéo, c'est exclusivement la licence qui interesse. Il s'agit de pur produit dérivé, merchandising et compagnie ... ça veut pas dire que ça sera intrinsèquement mauvais, hein ! J'aurais juste souligné que c'est le principal signe qu'une des industries a pris le pas sur l'autre, il y a 20 ans, c'était le jeu le produit dérivé, aujourd'hui c'est la BD ...
Un mot, tout de même, sur les cas Halo ou Dead Space qui diffèrent des autres en pratiquant une approche multi-média, la BD étant plus qu'un banal produit dérivé mais une partie à part entière de l"expérience" avec pour rôle d'étoffer certaines parties du scénario, du background, remplir les trous narratifs, selon le concept comics de "continuité narrative" ... au passage le Graphic Novel d'Halo est dessiné par des pointures comme Simon Bisley ou notre Moebius national ... genre on se fout pas de la gueule du monde ...

Toute la séquence sur le thème "la bd n'a rien a foutre au ciné, c'est juste une histoire de gros sou" c'est vraiment de trop, surtout dans un article sur les liens entre industries ... demandez au Batman de Tim Burton, au Sin City de Rodriguez, à la multitude de comics inde adaptés en film (Ghost World par exemple) si l'identité artistique, l'esprit particulier des séries qu'ils adaptent leur est indifférent ... En fait c'est tout le paragraphe qui est hors sujet, les liens comics/ciné c'est un autre article de 6 pages a part entière vu comment les scénaristes de films et séries américaines trouvent 80% de leur inspiration dans le comics (Babylon Five, Heroes, Lost en partie sont écrit par des auteurs de comics, V for Vendetta, Judge Dredd, Robocop et La ligue des Gentlemen c'est du comics même si c'est souvent foireux en film ) ... 

Bon je passe sur l'énormité de la non adaptation des comics en jeux vidéos (d'ailleurs l'article évoque plus loin une floppée de titres Batman), pour en arriver sur le vrai scandale majeur de l'article ...  Il n'évoque même pas l'existence de l'excellent Comix Zone sur MegaDrive, alors que c'est LE jeu/Bd par excellence ... un bon Beat'em all où un dessinateur se retrouve coincé dans son propre comics et doit s'en sortir en sautant de case en case , les sons et bruits étant rendus dans des bulles ! 

C'est déjà trop long alors je passe au passage sur la propriété des personnages dans le comics ... alors bon en vrai c'est vachement plus compliqué que ce que dit l'article, on va pas épiloguer mais ça a beaucoup changé depuis les années 30 et il y a une vraie différence entre le work for hire et le creator owned (Spirou n'appartient pas non plus à ses nombreux auteurs que je sache) ... Disons juste que les auteurs aux States ont des droits sur leurs créatures mais ne les possèdent pas pour raisons d'univers partagés, sinon ça serait trop le bordel. Juste un exemple pour illustrer la complexité du truc : Kilfou nous assène avec toute la fervente certitude de l'innocent indigné que Batman devrait appartenir à Bob Kane ... et Bill Finger ? le pauvre scénariste jamais crédité de la bande, celui qui a donné son âme et la plus belle galerie d'ennemi du monde du comics au héros, on en fait quoi ?  Bob Kane a certes crée graphiquement le personnage mais sa sale tendance a s'attribuer depuis toujours tout le mérite me fait un peu grincer des dents lorsqu'on le présente en victime ... Enfin bref, la question des droits dans le comics, c'est un sujet un peu complexe et chaud, c'est dommage de l'aborder sans le maitriser un minimum ...
Idem sur le truc de Tintin vs Alix ... WTF ? Faut y lire une critiques des univers partagés ?  Bon avoue, on l'a déjà compris, le comics t'y connais pas grand chose en vrai, si ? C'est peut-être pour ça qu'il n'y a pas un mot sur les MMO de super-héros Marvel, Dc ou sans étiquettes qui sont certainement ce qu'il y a de plus proche, dans le concept, de l'expérience qu'est la lecture d'un univers comics (s'ils étaient réussis bien sûr...).

Le coup des assistants à l'époque des classiques ... c'est semi vrai ... 
perso je parlerai plus de collaborations dans un premier temps (Franquin participe au Cracoucass de Peyo, en échange Peyo, Will, Gos , etc ont donné des coups de mains au Spirou de Franquin) ... et de studios d'assistants seulement pour certains auteurs fatigués sur des séries établies (Hergé après le Temple du Soleil ou pour les remakes des premiers albums, le studio pour les Schtroumphs sur la fin, sur Ric Hochet aussi, je ne sais pas à partir de quand) ... Enfin le rapport des auteurs aux devs, j'en parle un peu au début, Lambil et Uderzo au moins étaient très interessé et honoré dans les débuts ... les équipes de devs des années 80 sur Atari ou NES étaient moins pléthoriques qu'aujourd'hui aussi ... ça aurait valu le coup d'étoffer ça plutôt que d'autres trucs comme tout le paragraphe suivant qui est juste a jeter ...

Toute la séquence sur les mags BD c'est hors-sujet ... et enfin le final hallucinant sur ces salauds d'artistes BD qui se reposent sur leurs lauriers et feraient des jeux chiant si on les laissait faire... ou j'ai pas compris ou c'est le truc le plus con que j'ai jamais lu dans un CPC, même David Cage aurait pas osé ...

Bon c'est un putain de pavé mais c'était nécessaire parce que, les gars, tant que vous causez de jouets vidéos c'est pas ben grave de se tromper, mais si vous vous sentez de toucher au 9eme Art, ben faites le bien ...  ::P:  (ironie inside...)

PS : quand même le principe de ce genre de dossier c'est une bonne idée, hein ! Et j'espere que ça ne va pas décourager Kilfou .. ou pire me faire passer pour un gros con d'enculeur de mouche ...  ::(:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Bla-bla très long avec des liens et des images.


C'est long.  ::O: 

Bon je lis le truc et je reviens... Peut-être.

----------


## GruntGrunt

> ou pire me faire passer pour un gros con d'enculeur de mouche ...


Si t'avais pas eu un ton suffisant et insultant (surtout à la fin), c'était bon. Mais là... pauvres mouches  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je propose un nouveau dossier écrit en collaboration par Pym et Kilfou.  :tired:

----------


## Pym

Bon... juste pour dire, mais vu comment le commentaire de GruntGrunt sur un simple post écrit d'une traite en 20 minutes m'a vexé comme un pou, j'ose pas imaginer l'état de Kilfou s'il me lit ...  :tired: 
Ou alors c'est qu'il a vachement plus de self-control que moi, ce que je souhaite sincèrement ..
Parce que je voudrais lui dire que même si je suis assez virulent par moment sur son dossier, je suis, genre, tout à fait conscient du travail investi dedans et qu'en fait les problèmes se posent surtout lorsqu'il a voulu trop bien faire, à aborder en 2 lignes trop de sujets à la fois, on multiplie les chances de se faire reprendre ... C'est à dire que souvent l'article dépasse largement la banale généralité mais sans pour autant aller toujours au fond des choses, sans doute faute de place et laisse donc facilement la place à la critique ...

----------


## Anonyme871

Perso j'ai pas perçu le ton suffisant dans ton post Pym. C'était même très intéressent et sûrement un bon complément à l'article de Kilfou, que je n'ai pas encore pu lire malheureusement.

----------


## GruntGrunt

Rhooo Pym c'était pas méchant hein  ::):  Je rejoins FanDeBouvard sur le côté "très intéressent et sûrement un bon complément à l'article de Kilfou, que je n'ai pas encore pu lire malheureusement" (j'ai pas encore ouvert mon 208 en fait...). Ton post est très bon, sur le fond (j'aurais peut-être du rajouter ça dans mon premier post en fait  ::unsure:: ).

Reste que je maintiens le ton parfois suffisant et insultant, lié par exemple à "crevé de raccourcis malheureux, d'inexactitudes et de preuves de noobitude", "Bon avoue, on l'a déjà compris, le comics t'y connais pas grand chose en vrai, si ?", "final hallucinant",...

----------


## O.Boulon

Yep, ni suffisance, ni enculage de mouche.
On fera mieux la prochaine fois.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'suis totalement d'accord avec Pym malheureusement, et j'irai même plus loin, la communauté ne participe t'elle pas trop aux CPC papier, pour des résultats plutôt très variable ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh, c'est la première fois non ?

----------


## Anton

J'pense qu'il parle de Raphi, Greenthumb et tous les verts qui participent au canard (sans parler de la qualité de leur travail hein).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je pensais au HS d'Aion qui a eu un problème autrement plus grave si je me souviens bien, mais en fait je crois que j'ai dis de la merde car la communauté n'avait rien à voir là dedans.




> J'pense qu'il parle de Raphi, Greenthumb et tous les verts qui participent au canard (sans parler de la qualité de leur travail hein).


J'y pensais aussi, mais le résultat est géneralement assez bon. Mais ca procure un sentiment d'instabilité que je ne saurais expliquer.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> j'irai même plus loin, la communauté ne participe t'elle pas trop aux CPC papier


C'est pas faux. Voilà plusieurs numéros que je me pose la même question... Ne craignez vous pas de vous orienter vers un truc communautaire?
Attention hein je n'ai rien contre ceux qui y écrivent, d'ailleurs la plupart (oui, il y a des sujets abordés qui ne m'intéressaient pas) des articles que j'ai lu étaient intéressants et bien écrits.

----------


## kilfou

Merci à Pym pour le commentaire constructif.

Je reconnais complètement mes tords et effectivement, je ferai mieux la prochaine fois.

Je vais déjà le retoucher un peu pour la version web (si ça t'intéresse Pym, je suis pas contre un coup de main par MP)

Et vous pouvez y aller niveau critiques, vous êtes encore loin de Boulon.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Et vous pouvez y aller niveau critiques, vous êtes encore loin de Boulon.


Lui ça n'a rien a voir, c'est juste de la mauvaise foi.  ::ninja::  (par précaution)

----------


## Anton

Mais je comprends pas, c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, qu'après publication quelqu'un déboule et montre du doigt l'imperfection d'un article (ou d'un mag  ::P:  ). Quand c'est publié, c'est publié. Vous ne faites pas de vérification "par un expert" avant ? Pour un canard qui vient s'exprimer sur le truc, combien d'autres qui s'y connaissent aussi hallucinent et fustigent silencieusement le magasine, et s'en font une mauvaise idée et peut être une mauvaise réputation ? Combien n'y connaissent rien et croient lire un article sérieux avec un fond solide ?

Gueuler après c'est bien, mais c'est après quoi. Ça sert à rien au niveau du public puisqu'il n'y a pas d'erratum par la suite ; c'est sûr que ça sert pour le rédacteur et d'apprendre de ses erreurs, mais c'est un peu tard au niveau du public.
C'est pas un peu "dangereux" ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je ne rajouterai pas aux critiques émises par Pym. Cependant :



> Disons juste que les auteurs aux States ont des droits sur leurs créatures mais ne les possèdent pas pour raisons d'univers partagés, sinon ça serait trop le bordel.


C'est une approximation de ta part. C'est en partie vrai, mais le fait est qu'aux USA, les auteurs signent très souvent (voire toujours) des contrats avec des syndicats d'édition qui agissent comme agents de l'auteur et récupèrent l'ensemble des droits d'auteur.
Je mettrai ma main au feu que Bob Kane a cédé ses droits de cette manière.

Pour la petite histoire, c'est ce qui explique que certains auteurs anglo-saxons renient les adaptations filmées et autres produits dérivés de leurs oeuvres. Cédant leurs droits, ils n'ont aucun moyen de contrôler l'exploitation de leur bébé (même s'ils en tirent bénéfice grâce au contrat signé avec l'exploitant). C'est aussi cela qui explique que vous ne trouverez probablement jamais de produit dérivé de Calvin & Hobbes, Bill Watterson ayant récupéré (au prix d'une lutte acharnée en justice contre son syndicat) tous ses droits d'auteur sur ses personnages pour pouvoir contrôler leur exploitation.

En France, la situation est probablement différente, puisqu'il existe les droits patrimoniaux et les droits moraux qui eux sont incessibles. L'auteur conserve ainsi toujours une marge de manoeuvre quant à l'exploitation de son oeuvre.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh...
Raphi, il fait partie de la maison, hein, c'est juste parce qu'il est pas cool du tout qu'on peut avoir l'impression qu'il est pas de la bande.
Et concernant Greenthumb, je l'ai déjà dit, il habiterait pas dans un coin paumé, il aurait déjà intégré la rédac'.

Pour le reste, c'est vrai que la démission de Gringo et la maladie de Thréthré ont bien foutu la merde au niveau de l'équipe... Et vu qu'on a toujours voulu éviter le "100% Boulon Magazine", surtout pour pas que les impôts me tombent dessurs d'ailleurs, on a eu recours à certains contacts extérieurs.

Mais là, je crois que c'est bon, après des mois durailles,on a retrouvé une cohérence.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Pour le reste, c'est vrai que la démission de Gringo et la maladie de Thréthré ont bien foutu la merde au niveau de l'équipe... Et vu qu'on a toujours voulu éviter le "100% Boulon Magazine", surtout pour pas que les impôts me tombent dessurs d'ailleurs, on a eu recours à certains contacts extérieurs.
> 
> Mais là, je crois que c'est bon, après des mois durailles,on a retrouvé une cohérence.


Ah ouais, donc c'était une situation exceptionnelle qui a poussé à dérégler le rythme de croisière du mag.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> c'est juste parce qu'il est pas cool du tout qu'on peut avoir l'impression qu'il est pas de la bande.


Mature. le maître mot, c'est mature. C'est ce qui arrive quand on grandit dans sa tête et qu'on perd son gras de bébé, celui que tu sembles conserver avec amour dans la poche extensible te servant de menton.

----------


## kilfou

Je veux pas avoir l'air de défendre mon dossier, je sais et savais qu'il y avait des approximations dedans.

Mais j'ai pris en compte l'utilité du truc, son but, le public visé.
J'écris pas une thèse destinée à des maîtres de conférence et j'ai pas la place d'écrire un truc ultra-précis sur un thème qui, je le reconnais, était bien trop large pour être correctement traité.
Alors oui il y a des raccourcis, des approximations. Certaines voulues, d'autres que j'aurais évité si j'avais su (y en a pas tant que ça je crois...) et j'ai pourtant pas cherché sur wiki.
Mais je visais pas un public d'experts et je comprends que vous ayez été déçu.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Euh...
> Raphi, il fait partie de la maison, hein, c'est juste parce qu'il est pas cool du tout qu'on peut avoir l'impression qu'il est pas de la bande.
> Et concernant Greenthumb, je l'ai déjà dit, il habiterait pas dans un coin paumé, il aurait déjà intégré la rédac'.
> 
> *Pour le reste, c'est vrai que la démission de Gringo et la maladie de Thréthré ont bien foutu la merde au niveau de l'équipe...* Et vu qu'on a toujours voulu éviter le "100% Boulon Magazine", surtout pour pas que les impôts me tombent dessurs d'ailleurs, on a eu recours à certains contacts extérieurs.
> 
> Mais là, je crois que c'est bon, après des mois durailles,on a retrouvé une cohérence.


Aïe, j'avais pas suivi la chose...  ::sad:: 
C'est moche.


Ce qui explique l'affaire des "nouveaux".

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Mec qui défend son dossier.


On t'en veux pas, ton dossier m'a quand même rendu bien service pour penser à autre chose quand j'étais en train de me vider complétement à cause d'une sale gastro que je traîne depuis 3 jours et qui s'aggrave (vais-je mourir ?).

----------


## Anton

T'avais plus de papier, c'est ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

"Pour penser à autre chose."

J'ai du respect pour les choses moi monsieur.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Mais je comprends pas, c'est pas la première fois que ça arrive, qu'après publication quelqu'un déboule et montre du doigt l'imperfection d'un article (ou d'un mag  ). Quand c'est publié, c'est publié. Vous ne faites pas de vérification "par un expert" avant ? Pour un canard qui vient s'exprimer sur le truc, combien d'autres qui s'y connaissent aussi hallucinent et fustigent silencieusement le magasine, et s'en font une mauvaise idée et peut être une mauvaise réputation ? Combien n'y connaissent rien et croient lire un article sérieux avec un fond solide ?
> 
> Gueuler après c'est bien, mais c'est après quoi. Ça sert à rien au niveau du public puisqu'il n'y a pas d'erratum par la suite ; c'est sûr que ça sert pour le rédacteur et d'apprendre de ses erreurs, mais c'est un peu tard au niveau du public.
> C'est pas un peu "dangereux" ?


Attends... Faut pas déconner non plus.
C'est la première fois que ça arrive sur un CPC normal, je crois.
Et sur notre domaine de prédilection, les jeux vidéo, on est systématiquement réglo.

----------


## Shapa

> C'est la première fois que ça arrive sur un CPC normal, je crois.


Tu veux dire que Canard Consoles était pas normal? :coupbas:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

[QUOTE=Shapa;2993012] Canard *Consoles* /QUOTE]


La normalité na plus cours à ce niveau.

----------


## xheyther

> Attends... Faut pas déconner non plus.
> C'est la première fois que ça arrive sur un CPC normal, je crois.
> Et sur notre domaine de prédilection, les jeux vidéo, on est systématiquement réglo.


Nan mais il en fait des caisses là. Pour chaque pélo qui s'insurge à chaque erreur à la marge, combien il y a de canard qui se branle des querelles de spécialiste ? Les points soulevés par Pym sont intéressants mais souvent très (trop ?) précis pour intéresser le lecteurs normal. J'adore la BD (qui représente de loin mon passe temps favoris et à laquelle je consacre l'essentiel de mes ressources financières) pourtant le post de Pym m'a ennuyé et j'ai même pas fini, parce que je m'en cale de savoir qu'en 1949 ben il y a une loi blablablabla. ComixZone machin là, ben domage mais le fait qu'il soit passé sous silence, je m'en tape aussi.

Bref tout ça pour dire que bon si c'était à moitié aussi désastreux que ce que dit Pym, ça se serait vu. Ok il s'y connait, ok il est pas content, et il  l'a dit (fort bien d'ailleurs), ça s'arrête là.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Nan mais il en fait des caisses là. Pour chaque pélo qui s'insurge à chaque erreur à la marge, combien il y a de canard qui se branle des querelles de spécialiste ? Les points soulevés par Pym sont intéressants mais souvent très (trop ?) précis pour intéresser le lecteurs normal. J'adore la BD (qui représente de loin mon passe temps favoris et à laquelle je consacre l'essentiel de mes ressources financières) pourtant le post de Pym m'a ennuyé et j'ai même pas fini, parce que je m'en cale de savoir qu'en 1949 ben il y a une loi blablablabla. ComixZone machin là, ben domage mais le fait qu'il soit passé sous silence, je m'en tape aussi.
> 
> Bref tout ça pour dire que bon si c'était à moitié aussi désastreux que ce que dit Pym, ça se serait vu. Ok il s'y connait, ok il est pas content, et il l'a dit (fort bien d'ailleurs), ça s'arrête là.


A ce sujet, il est justement surprenant que le terme "idiot savant" ne soit pas apparu. Question de goût?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes, mais on peut comprendre qu'il n'apprécie pas de voir des erreurs.
J'veux dire, en tant que néophyte en la matière, je prend l'avis de Kilfou pour argent comptant. Maintenant s'il me file des fausses infos, bah j'aurais l'air con le jour où j'en arriverais à parler BD avec un connaisseur (sans doute jamais, mais les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables).
Vulgariser c'est bien, mais faut pas non plus dire n'importe quoi. BAN Kilfou.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Je pensais au HS d'Aion qui a eu un problème autrement plus grave si je me souviens bien, mais en fait je crois que j'ai dis de la merde car la communauté n'avait rien à voir là dedans.
> 
> 
> 
> J'y pensais aussi, mais le résultat est géneralement assez bon. Mais ca procure un sentiment d'instabilité que je ne saurais expliquer.


Il faut aussi comprendre que des gars capables de faire le même travail que l'équipe de CPC, et sans aucune prétention, ça ne court pas les rues. C'est même quasi introuvable. Cela nous pousse donc, sur les domaines que l'on ne maitrise pas forcément bien, à rechercher des personnes qui seraient à même de traiter l'info sans approximation et avec une certaine qualité rédactionnelle.

Le HS Aion n'aurait pas pu voir le jour sans l'aide de Mondes Persistants ou de Millenium pour le HS WOW. De même, pour le dossier BD, il n'est pas inutile de varier les sujets lorsqu'il nous semble qu'une personne est à même de réunir tant soit peu les deux critères précédents. Nous la considérons alors comme un pigiste à part entière, et pas seulement une collaboration de lecteur.

La difficulté, c'est de trouver le temps de vérifier l'info et de remanier le texte, notamment sur un dossier aussi long que celui de la BD qui nous est parvenu en dernière minute. dans ce cas, idéalement, on devrait repousser la parution pour faire ce travail là, mais quand vous vous retrouvez avec 8 pages vides, ben ce n'est pas possible.

La conclusion, c'est qu'il nous faut plus de temps, ou prévoir ce genre de collaboration plus en amont. Et pour ce qui est des Hors Série MMO dédiés à un jeu, s'il y en a d'autres, nous mettrons en place un panel de "beta lecteurs" qui détecteront les erreurs en amont. 
En effet, sur un MMO, il est très difficile de ne rien oublier ou de ne jamais se tromper devant la pléthore d'infos. Dans ce cas, les lecteurs peuvent être d'une grande aide pour améliorer la qualité d'un produit.

Le prochain site internet de CPC est pensé plus ou moins dans ce sens. Reste à le réaliser.. hein Half :D

----------


## Pym

Hop là, calmos les gens, j'avais pas l'intention d'appeler à la lapidation de qui que ce soit et moins encore de mettre en question le fonctionnement du mag ...  ::O: 

Heu ... sinon, c'est moi "l'idiot savant" ?  :tired: 
Faudrait voir à ne pas devenir insultant non plus ... et pour xheither sur la loi de 1949, moi je n'en aurai carrément pas parlé dans l'article, Wertham suffisait .. ou alors juste une phrase pour dire que la pression anti-BD existe aussi en France pour raisons économiques ... Mais une fois qu'on commence à rentrer dans le détail faut le faire bien ... donc merci à ne pas confondre c'est pas moi qui en cause de la loi de 49 ...  ::|: 


Pour Kilfou, t'inquiètes pas, je t'en veux vraiment pas, j'ai bien conscience d'être un peu pinailleur, mais si je n'étais pas rentré dans le détail, je ne pense pas que j'aurais été pris au sérieux ... Les deux seuls trucs a retenir pour toi, c'est, comme tu dis, la difficulté de visualiser son public surtout sur un sujet hors des thèmes habituels du mag ... Et c'est justement là le problème, comme je disais tu soulèves toutes les 10 lignes un sujet qui dépassera le noob mais sans contenter le vicieux, moralité : faut concentrer, faut concentrer, choisir et élaguer en se justifiant d'une phrase (sur l'absence du manga par exemple)  :;): 
Et sinon la construction de l'article, mais ça c'est un vrai taff de construire un article pour de la presse pro et je suis sûr qu'avec un peu plus de temps, ça aurait été beaucoup mieux !

Et puis, déformation professionnelle, mais check tes sources en permanence, doutes de toutes tes affirmations, vérifie tout 3 fois et après ça, couvre encore tes arrières en citant ton boss ...  ::sad:: 

re-edit : Quand même, on peut que très rarement parler d'erreurs ou de trucs faux, faut pas exagérer, c'est plutôt des choix de focal étranges, des fautes de construction, des oublis malheureux et des approximations irritantes... y raconte pas de conneries non plus hein ... c'est pas le supplément Aion ...

----------


## olih

> Le prochain site internet de CPC est pensé plus ou moins dans ce sens. Reste à le réaliser.. hein Half :D


Avec du "shoot half" comme sur la "démo technique" de la dernière fois ?  :Bave: .
Et des half miniatures qui polluerons la page d'accueil avec des "Youpi Banane" !

 :Bave: .

----------


## O.Boulon

T'inquiètes, idiot savant c'est un running gag pour ceux qui maîtrise un peu trop un sujet...

----------


## Lt Anderson

> T'inquiètes, idiot savant c'est un running gag pour ceux qui maîtrise un peu trop un sujet...


Faut le prendre comme une marque de reconnaissance.

----------


## Pym

Bon ben j'edit mon edit ...  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Par contre, sois cool, mets des majuscules.

----------


## Pym

> Par contre, sois cool, mets des majuscules.


C'est fait ... J'ai laissé pas mal de fautes d'orthographe aussi, je les corrige au fur et à mesure que j'en voie ...

----------


## kilfou

De toutes façon, c'est Boulon qui est repassé en dernier dessus, c'est lui qu'il faut lyncher.  ::ninja:: 

J'améliorerai le tout pour la version web.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est moins grave.
On ira pas te saoûler pour des fautes d'inattention.
Hé dis donc, Kilfou, fais profil bas, parce que je vais poster la version originale.

----------


## kilfou

> Car oui, c'est une histoire qui dure depuis un petit moment tout de même : Jean Giraud, autre Grand Prix d'Angoulême, a  participé au design d'un jeu sous le pseudonyme de Moebius, Panzer Dragoon sur Saturn. Comme Loisel qui recycla le Fourreux de la Quête et les korrigans de Peter Pan, il réutilisa les univers de l'Incal et d' Arzach et dessinera la jaquette de l'édition Jap pendant que son pays d'origine subissait une infographie émétique.


Quote originale.

----------


## kayl257

> Hé dis donc, Kilfou, fais profil bas, parce que je vais poster la version originale.


Pas cap' ...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Attends... Faut pas déconner non plus.
> C'est la première fois que ça arrive sur un CPC normal, je crois.
> Et sur notre domaine de prédilection, les jeux vidéo, on est systématiquement réglo.


Moi je vois ça comme Thomasaurus qui s'insurgeait contre les approximation de la preview de BlazBlue. Mais je connais pas grand-chose en comics des années 50, ou en traitement politique de la BD franco-belge.

Après il aurait peut-être été plus pertinent de présenter des BD/auteurs qui ont un rapport avec le jeu vidéo, vu que kilfou a bon goût dans le domaine et qu'un historique aussi détaillé des liens BD/JV n'apporte pas beaucoup au lecteur lambda. En particulier ceux qui ont passé leurs mercredi après-midi à jouer à Asterix ou DBZ, et connaissent déjà à peu près toutes les références.

Le côté politique, et surtout le parallèle avec la vision politique des "killerspiele" est intéressant, mais un peu noyé.

----------


## T1000

Salut, y a de la place pour un nouveau ici ?

Déjà je voulais féliciter la rédac' pour avoir crée le mag', je le lis autant que je peux (Je suis pas abonné, mais je vais y remédier) depuis 2004 (Oui, déjà à cette époque j'étais pas comme ceux de mon âge, mais on s'en cogne !) ...

Quelle ne fût pas ma surprise en feuilletant le numéro 189 de CPC...


CPC s'est vu Kévinifié en proposant des tests de jeux pour consoles, c'est triste...
*MINUTE DE SILENCE*

Qui à décidé de ça ?
Toute la rédac' après un brainstorming alcoolisé ?

A t-on une chance de revoir CPC comme avant, avec du PC et du Hi-tech, où c'est mort ?


Bioshock 2 à eu un 7/10,
et il est suggéré que le premier à eu un 10, c'est une blague ?


Désolé d'être un peu 'chaud' pour un premier post, mais je regrette tellement l'ancienne formule ...


Oui, en effet, je suis un de ces coincés hurlant "c'était mieux avant" et jugeant que "la physique et la HD* servent à keud" ...



*Ma dernière claque graphique c'était Far Cry, l'original de 2004.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu lis CPC depuis quand ?
Parce que bon, dans le deuxième numéro y avait déjà des tests console.

Tu te rends compte que t'as acheté CanardPC et pas CanardPC Hardware ?

Edit : Ah ouais 2004... Euh et sinon tu veux pas essayer de parler en 1337speak pour avoir l'air hardcore ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

_"T'as pas une gueule de porte-bonheur"_

(oui ce n'est pas le bon film, m'en fous).

Pour les tests consoles, c'est quand même peu envahissant, genre max 2 pages dans un numéro, et pour parler des BONS jeux, pas des bouses.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, mais c'est bon, on va pas repartir là dessus.
C'est notre magazine, on parle de ce qu'on veut dedans.
Et on parle avec plasir des bons jeux console qu'on a aucune chance de voir sur PC.

Les gars qui se la pète ayatollah et plus royalistes que le roi, c'est bon, on a déjà donné.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs puisqu'on parle "consoles", j'étais surpris de voir Dead Rising 2 annoncé sur Pc.
C'est certain ou juste fortement envisagé ?
J'imagine que le premier n'arrivera jamais, du coup ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan, là c'est sûr normalement.

----------


## kilfou

Tain un message et il a déjà un sous-titre personnalisé.

 ::O:

----------


## T1000

Ya toujours eu des tests consoles, ah bon ? ;I
J'en ai pas le souvenir.

Mais quand même, c'est triste pour le magazine, je trouve qu'il lui manque désormais un petit quelque chose qu'il avait avant, cela dit, ça n'engage que moi.


;/

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah développe...
C'est quoi ce petit quelque chose ?
Tu dois pouvoir mettre le doigt dessus.

----------


## kayl257

Non mais des tests consoles c'est cool mais quand le jeu sort quelques mois apres sur PC, ça vaut le coup de faire des tests aussi longs?
Exemple : Street Fighter 4 ou AC2. J'ai l'impression que ça fait beaucoup de redites.

----------


## Septa

J'arrive après la bataille, et j'ai pas envie de taper sur Kilfou ( surtout que j'ai juste lu le dossier vite fait pendant des compil et que j'ai peut être raté des trucs ).
Mais il aurait peut être était plus intéressant de faire un dossier du genre "la bd Franço-belge et le jeu vidéo" plus poussé qu'un truc généraliste mais avec beaucoup d'omissions voir quelques erreurs qui feront râler les amateurs de bds qui lisent cpc.

Il manque aussi peut être aussi une partie sur les bds s'inspirant non pas d'un jeu vidéo en particulier, mais qui font s'inspire/référence les jeux vidéos en général... Il y en a pas mal ces dernières années, et mêmes des bien de temps en temps.
_Genre Cyberculture, mon amour_, _Scott Pilgrim_, _The World God Only Knows_ pour prendre des exemples très différents sans toucher aux webcomics.

----------


## Shapa

> Tain un message et il a déjà un sous-titre personnalisé.


J'aurais mis "et image" mais ce n'est que mon choix.

----------


## kilfou

> J'arrive après la bataille, et j'ai pas envie de taper sur Kilfou ( surtout que j'ai juste lu le dossier vite fait pendant des compil et que j'ai peut être raté des trucs ).
> Mais il aurait peut être était plus intéressant de faire un dossier du genre "la bd Franço-belge et le jeu vidéo" plus poussé qu'un truc généraliste mais avec beaucoup d'omissions voir quelques erreurs qui feront râler les amateurs de bds qui lisent cpc.
> 
> Il manque aussi peut être aussi une partie sur les bds s'inspirant non pas d'un jeu vidéo en particulier, mais qui font s'inspire/référence les jeux vidéos en général... Il y en a pas mal ces dernières années, et mêmes des bien de temps en temps.
> _Genre Cyberculture, mon amour_, _Scott Pilgrim_, _The World God Only Knows_ pour prendre des exemples très différents sans toucher aux webcomics.


Pff...
J'ai une tonne de trucs à incorporer à ce fichu dossier web.
Et le pire c'est que j'y ai pensé mais je l'ai fait sauter... 
J'ai été vraiment trop gourmand. Et mauvais, oui Boulon, je sais.  :;):

----------


## Sylvine

Je viens de lire l'article sur Bad Company 2 et je le trouve un peu à coté de la plaque, surtout après celui de Bioshock 2.
D'un coté un FPS couloir (parce que si je lit l'article, c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit) mou qui tient seulement pour son ambiance (qui apparemment est en retrait par rapport à l'épisode précédent), un peu à la ramasse techniquement se tape un 7.
A coté un autre FPS couloir, ultra classique, mais plus nerveux et techniquement irréprochable se tape un 4.
Les 2 jeux ne sont pas originaux pour un sous (les 2 sont des suites) et doivent probablement être assez court (d'ailleurs aucun des 2 articles ne parle de la durée de vie), dans un cas on pardonne, dans l'autre non.
Donc faut savoir, on note le jeu ou son scénario et son univers?
Parce que dans ce cas BC2 à aussi l'air de bien s'en tirer, si j'en crois le test qui vante l'immersion du jeu.


Au niveau du multi, pas un mot sur celui de Bioshock 2, je veux bien qu'il soit merdique, mais ça mange pas de pain de faire un encadré dessus, là en lisant l'article on sait même pas qu'il existe.
Et pour BC2, je trouve ça louable d'attendre pour tester le multi, mais il faudrait un peu mieux mettre en valeur que le test concerne la partie solo seulement.
Par ailleurs je me demande si il est réellement judicieux d'attendre que le multi se remplisse pour le tester, certes l'expérience de jeu risque de changer avec des serveurs remplis de mongolos, mais je sais pas si on peut imputer au jeu la qualité de sa communauté. De plus la beta à probablement suffit à se faire une idée suffisamment précise du jeu, bref je pense pas que ça soit réellement justifié de séparer le test, surtout que l'accent à plutôt été mis sur le multi, je trouve que noter le solo seul est un peu stupide.

Une dernière chose, dans "trépied" on reconnait le mot "trois", ce qui implique qu'il y a trois pieds. Quand il n'y en a que deux on parle de "bipied"...
En je ferais remarquer que dans BF2 le bipied des mitrailleuses était aussi constamment déployé, personne n'avait râlé pour autant.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Y a des articles qui peuvent moins nous intéresser mais globalement le magazine reste nettement au dessus de la majorité de la presse française des JV...
Maintenant sur la pertinence de certains articles "culturels" ou de la notation à la Boulon, chacun voit midi à sa porte, c'est si facile de ne pas acheter ou de ne pas lire le sujet.

_Edit : Et merde ne jamais attendre 1/2 heure pour répondre..._

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm j'ai du mal à mettre BC2 et Bioshock au même niveau, ce ne sont clairement pas des jeux du même genre à proprement parler, malgré le tronc commun "FPS".

Par contre une comparaison entre MW2 et BC2, pour le solo, si Kahn passe par là...

----------


## Silver

> ;/


Hum, prenez un chewing gum T1000. :zno:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je viens de lire l'article sur Bad Company 2 et je le trouve un peu à coté de la plaque, surtout après celui de Bioshock 2.
> D'un coté un FPS couloir (parce que si je lit l'article, c'est bien de ça qu'il s'agit) mou qui tient seulement pour son ambiance (qui apparemment est en retrait par rapport à l'épisode précédent), un peu à la ramasse techniquement se tape un 7.


Bioshock, ça a toujours été un jeu d'ambiance.
Les Battlefields, c'est des jeux à gameplay.

Tu notes pareil un Resident Evil et un Gears of War, juste parce qu'on voit des persos à la troisième personne ?

----------


## Da-Soth

Perso, le test de Guy Moquette sur Gear Grinder m'a donné furieusement envie de tester ce jeu.

Il est si naze que ça ?

Il existe une démo quelque part ?

A t on retrouvé le foie de Gisèle Dugenou ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Donc faut savoir, on note le jeu ou son scénario et son univers?
> Parce que dans ce cas BC2 à aussi l'air de bien s'en tirer, si j'en crois le test qui vante l'immersion du jeu.


Non en fait je note que les graphismes et je ne prend absolument pas en compte des détails comme le FOV, l'histoire du jeu ou encore la couleur de l'écran d'acceuil. Nan mais franchement...
On prend tout en compte et ce que t'as pas l'air de comprendre c'est que sur BFBC2 l'immersion est géniale, mais le scénario et tout ce qui gravite autour donne vraiment pas envie d'avancer tellement c'est planplan.
Bref, relis les explications de Boulon sur l'épistémologie, ça ne te fera pas de mal.





> Par ailleurs je me demande si il est réellement judicieux d'attendre que le multi se remplisse pour le tester, certes l'expérience de jeu risque de changer avec des serveurs remplis de mongolos, mais je sais pas si on peut imputer au jeu la qualité de sa communauté. De plus la beta à probablement suffit à se faire une idée suffisamment précise du jeu, bref je pense pas que ça soit réellement justifié de séparer le test, surtout que l'accent à plutôt été mis sur le multi, je trouve que noter le solo seul est un peu stupide.


Dis donc tu lis un peu ce qui se dit dans un topic avant de poster?
Donc tu vois, tu va juste remonter le topic et chercher les réponses à tes questions.  :^_^:

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Tu notes pareil un Resident Evil et un Gears of War, juste parce qu'on voit des persos à la troisième personne ?


Bah ouais, c'est Sylvine. L'autre jour, il nous expliquait que tous les films devraient être réalisés exactement de la même façon, sauf si y'avait un intérêt à ce qu'ils soient différents.

Alors les FPS, tu penses bien qu'ils devraient tous ressembler à Halo 3 pour lui.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le prochain site internet de CPC est pensé plus ou moins dans ce sens. Reste à le réaliser.. hein Half :D


Grave  :Bave: , nan sérieux on a un espoir de l'avoir cette année le nouveau site ?

----------


## DakuTenshi

Tiens, vous pourriez pas profiter que se déroulent dans peu de temps des stages pour les BTS et DUT pour pécho un stagiaire pour aider Half? Je veux dire, ils doivent avoir à peut près le même niveau non?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'essaye de placer ton CV ?

----------


## AmokK

Bon moi je viens apporter mon message inutile.
Je connais le forum depuis seulement 3 mois, et je connaissais pas le magazine, bah j'l'ai acheté s'matin et le lirai ce soir, en tout cas le coup du pin's en couv' m'a bien fait rire :D
 ::):

----------


## ShinSH

> Tiens, vous pourriez pas profiter que se déroulent dans peu de temps des stages pour les BTS et DUT pour pécho un stagiaire pour aider Half? Je veux dire, ils doivent avoir à peut près le même niveau non?


Ouais enfin encadrer un stagiaire, par un gars qui travaille depuis Taiwan, je doute que ca plaise au stagiaire, aux profs, et à canard PC. Parce qu'il y a un minimum de formation à faire pour intégrer un stagiaire hein...

----------


## DakuTenshi

> T'essaye de placer ton CV ?


Tiens j'y avais pas pensé, il se trouve justement que je suis à la recherche d'un stage et...

---------- Post ajouté à 16h10 ----------




> Ouais enfin encadrer un stagiaire, par un gars qui travaille depuis Taiwan, je doute que ca plaise au stagiaire, aux profs, et à canard PC. Parce qu'il y a un minimum de formation à faire pour intégrer un stagiaire hein...


On a bien un canard qui s'exile au Canada pour faire son stage.

----------


## Sylvine

> Dis donc tu lis un peu ce qui se dit dans un topic avant de poster?
> Donc tu vois, tu va juste remonter le topic et chercher les réponses à tes questions.


Mouais, je viens de lire ça.
Pour moi ça m'avait clair que le multi était le gros morceau, ils ont pas parlé une seule fois du solo avant y'a un mois ou deux.
95% de la campagne marketing était axé sur le multi.

Et je maintient que c'est pas assez bien annoncé que le test ne concerne que le solo, ni sur la couverture, ni même dans l'article.
Et puis vous auriez pu tout simplement ne pas mettre de note, parce que là c'est le genre de truc qui risque d'être repris à tort.
"Vous avez vu, CPC à mis 4/10 à BC2!"

Enfin à l'avenir, moi pour un cas comme ça (le jeu est assez proche du premier épisode que vous aviez testé il me semble, la beta à permis de bien se faire une idée, que vous avez sans doute pu confirmer avec votre version presse) j'aurais fait le test en entier tout de suite, quitte à faire un "On y joue encore" par la suite.
Déjà en temps normal les gens attendent rarement le test pour acheter un jeu, là en publiant le votre dans 2 semaines vous aller arriver vraiment après la bataille, je trouve ça dommage.
Vous vous perdez un peu la fraicheur du truc, et pour le lecteur, ba soit il se passe de votre avis, soit il doit poireauter sagement le prochain numéro.




> Bah ouais, c'est Sylvine. L'autre jour, il nous expliquait que tous les films devraient être réalisés exactement de la même façon, sauf si y'avait un intérêt à ce qu'ils soient différents.


Y dit qui voit pas le rapport.




> Tiens, vous pourriez pas profiter que se déroulent dans peu de temps des stages pour les BTS et DUT pour pécho un stagiaire pour aider Half? Je veux dire, ils doivent avoir à peut près le même niveau non?


Y'en a qui ont essayé, ils se sont fait refouler.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Vous vous perdez un peu la fraicheur du truc, et pour le lecteur, ba soit il se passe de votre avis, soit il doit poireauter sagement le prochain numéro.


Et ben je préfère largement que le lecteur perde un peu de fraicheur au prix de la fiabilité, plutôt que de lui jeter un avis fondé sur une BETA et 3 heures de press tour.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Y'en a qui ont essayé, ils se sont fait refouler.


Rien à fiche, j'ai déjà un stage super mega  :Cigare: .

----------


## Sylvine

> Et ben je préfère largement que le lecteur perde un peu de fraicheur au prix de la fiabilité, plutôt que de lui jeter un avis fondé sur une BETA et 3 heures de press tour.


Vous aviez pas une version presse disponible avant la sortie?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Si mais qui ne fonctionnait pas en multi, hormis pour faire quelques heures sur un Press Tour prévu par EA.

----------


## Sylvine

Mouaim, grmblmblmbl pas une raison, grgllmrblbmrlbml, excuse bidon grgklblbmlbl, de mon temps ggrlmlmlmlb...

----------


## HoOpla

Pour rebondir sur le commentaire de T1000 , je trouve aussi qu' un petit quelque chose a disparu , et sans trop réfléchir, la 1ere chose qui me soit passer par la tête , c'est le "manque de fraicheur" , j'entends par la , une fraicheur dans le texte, je ne remet pas en cause votre phrasé. mais peut etre votre investissement .

Alors depuis j'ai pris un coup de vieux, mais je ne retrouve plus le cynisme subtil du début... ni l'engagement, encore moins le coté roots , magazine un peu fanzine , caché dans un coin sombre d'une librairie , le vrai "canard enchainé" du jeux vidéo.  

Bon, je rejoins par contre beaucoup de lecteur pour dire que Canard Pc prône largement sur le haut du panier de la presse vidéo ludique française,et qu'il reste trés bon , mais c'est un problème récurant, a un moment pour bouffer , faut penser a élargir sa clientèle, et plus on en a plus on en veut, alors on s'adapte et ca personne ne peux vous le reprocher, si je me trompe pas, mais de la a s'endormir sur ses lauriers il n'y a qu'un pas.

Je continues a le lire régulierement étant abonné , mais plus aux toilettes c'est dommage...

Voila désolé.

----------


## Bah

> ni l'engagement, encore moins le coté roots , magazine un peu fanzine , caché dans un coin sombre d'une librairie , le vrai "canard enchainé" du jeux vidéo.


Dans toutes les librairies où je suis allé, le "canard enchaîné" est placé tout devant. Et je pense pas qu'on puisse le qualifier de "roots" ou de "fanzine"...

----------


## Super Menteur

> Dans toutes les librairies où je suis allé, le "canard enchaîné" est placé tout devant. Et je pense pas qu'on puisse le qualifier de "roots" ou de "fanzine"...


Genre y'a le Canard Enchaîné en devanture en Suisse. A qui tu veux faire croire ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Bah

> Genre y'a le Canard Enchaîné en devanture en Suisse. A qui tu veux faire croire ça ?


En Suisse ET en France môssieur tentacule.

----------


## HoOpla

> Dans toutes les librairies où je suis allé, le "canard enchaîné" est placé tout devant. Et je pense pas qu'on puisse le qualifier de "roots" ou de "fanzine"...


Oui le rapprochement avec le Canard enchainé est a faire d'un point de vue engagement et liberté d'expression , pas publication..

Le coté roots me rappelle plus les débuts ou je faisais 3/4 librairie pour trouver le magazine et qu'il tenais plus du fanzine qu'autre chose.

----------


## LaVaBo

Le test de Bad Company 2 semble infirmer l'aspect "adaptation au grand public" que tu dénonces. Je ne parlerai pas de celui du dernier call of duty.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Le coté roots me rappelle plus les débuts ou je faisais 3/4 librairie pour trouver le magazine et qu'il tenais plus du fanzine qu'autre chose.


Mais ce genre de truc n'est pas fait pour durer dans le temps, Canard PC, si. Et à ce titre il est indispensable qu'il évolue. Et tu vas loin en sous entendant que le mag cherche à plaire au plus grand nombre en faisant des concessions sur l'esprit. C'est mal connaitre le canard. Il suffit d'ouvrir n'importe quel "concurrent" en comparaison, pour que ca saute aux yeux.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut pas confondre fond et forme...
Ok, on ne ressemble plus à Paris Boumboum ou l'Echo des Choux-fleurs, mais le contenu s'offre quand même un paquet de prise de risque et de prises de position à rebrousse poils.
Mais quand c'est nécessaire. Pas pour vous faire plaisir.

C'est pour ça que ça me fait marrer les gens qui nous trouvent plus aussi saignants, cyniques ou corrosif : quand t'as du Stalker, du Chaos Rising et pleins de bons jeux, tu vas pas leur tailler un costard pour rien. 

On n'est pas des portes flingues et on refuse la complaisance. 
Que ce soit avec les éditeurs ou le lectorat.

----------


## HoOpla

J'ai modéré mes sous entendus , et je ne vous accuse en aucun cas de quoi que ce soit ,et je te rejoins a 100% sur le fait que canard PC est bien loin du dictate puant qui regne dans la presse vidéo ludique , et c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que je continus a vous lire. ( edit: car je justement je ne critique pas,d'ailleurs j'en ai pas les moyens, le fond.

Maintenant j'exprime juste mon ressentis par rapport a l'ensemble , c'est comment dire moins fin , moins tranchant , plus facile . je ne dis pas non plus que je prefere le gore bien saignant , cassage a tour de bras , mais le ton n'est plus le meme.

Je me trompe peut etre , comme je le disais, depuis le debut de canard pc,  j'ai pris un coup de vieux a 30 balais on a d'autres préoccupations que le prochain jeux video.... alors j'y attache peut etre plus la meme importance non plus, va savoir...

----------


## Sylvine

> Oui le rapprochement avec le Canard enchainé est a faire d'un point de vue engagement et liberté d'expression , pas publication..
> 
> Le coté roots me rappelle plus les débuts ou je faisais 3/4 librairie pour trouver le magazine et qu'il tenais plus du fanzine qu'autre chose.


Ouais, donc toi ce que tu veux c'est en chier pour trouver le magazine, c'est ça?
Tu peux demander à ton marchand de journaux de t'organiser un petit jeu de piste si ça te fait plaisir.




> Le test de Bad Company 2 semble infirmer l'aspect "adaptation au grand public" que tu dénonces. Je ne parlerai pas de celui du dernier call of duty.


Moi je trouve que les tests de gros jeux comme ça c'est typiquement le truc qui fait fan service, les lecteurs s'attendent à ce qu'on crache dessus, on va cracher.
Je dis pas que les jeux en questions sont géniaux, mais y'a des exemples, genre Halo 3 ou CoD ou c'est flagrant que le magazine tape plus que de raison, juste pour le plaisir de contredire les autres magazines.
C'est pas parce qu'un jeu est super populaire qu'il faut être plus méchant avec, si le jeu est très moyen, on peut se contenter de dire que le jeu est très moyen.

A contrario j'ai l'impression que certains trucs indépendants atypiques se prennent des notes un peu trop bonnes justement pour coller à la ligne éditoriale "on est pas comme les autres!".

De ce coté je trouve par exemple que Nofrag est souvent plus honnête.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> bla bla bla


C'est vraiment débile et diffamatoire.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Moi je trouve que les tests de gros jeux comme ça c'est typiquement le truc qui fait fan service, les lecteurs s'attendent à ce qu'on crache dessus, on va cracher.


Bioshock 2 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Bioshock 2 ? Mass Effect 2 ? Assassin's creed 2 ?

----------


## HoOpla

> Ouais, donc toi ce que tu veux c'est en chier pour trouver le magazine, c'est ça?
> Tu peux demander à ton marchand de journaux de t'organiser un petit jeu de piste si ça te fait plaisir.


Le temps ou les libraires me répondaient Canard WC suivi d'un gros rire de beauf , me manquent c'est clair.

----------


## Sylvine

J'ai jamais dis que c'était toujours le cas.

Et Bioshock c'est typiquement le genre de jeu que je trouve sur-noté.

Mais franchement le test de Halo 3 c'est un exemple parfait.
C'était un étalage de mauvaise foi complétement assumé (un passage dans l'article disait clairement que la note avait été baissée juste pour équilibrer avec le reste de la presse, comme si c'était le devoir de Canard PC de sauver l'image des testeurs), qui faisait complétement abstraction de toute la partie multijoueur, qui est pourtant essentiel au succès du jeu, le tout en chiant sans vergogne sur tout le reste de la presse.
Au final, pour un jeu qui aurait dû se taper 5 ou 6, on avait quelque chose comme 3 ou 4.

Et après faut pas s'étonner que y'en ai qui viennent dire que Canard PC c'est des aigris élitistes.
Moi perso j'ai pris le truc, les notes supérieures ou égales à 8, j'enlève 1 ou 2 points pour me faire une idée. Et pour les gros jeux qui ont une note inférieure à 5, pareil, je rajoute 1 ou 2.
Je sais bien que vous en avez un peu rien à foutre, mais je pense qu'au final ça serait bénéfique pour tout le monde de tomber un peu moins dans l'excès, dans un sens ou dans l'autre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Attaquez plutôt Kahn sur les arguments présents dans le test. Ca au moins ça aurait un intérêt.


Je souhaite seulement qu'il m'indique où se trouvent les quatre coins sur un globe  ::): .

----------


## Anton

> Le temps ou les libraires me répondaient Canard WC suivi d'un gros rire de beauf , me manquent c'est clair.


Et le temps où son artisan-presse livrait le CPC tout chaud*... maintenant, place au libéralisme et l'économie de marché  :Emo: 


*tout chaud d'avoir arpenté la ville pour le trouver

----------


## O.Boulon

Ah ah Sylvine qui nous invite à la modération.

----------


## Sylvine

> Ah ah Sylvine qui nous invite à la modération.


Ba la différence c'est que moi je vends pas de magazine, donc je peux plus me permettre de dire de la merde.

----------


## ShinSH

> Ba la différence c'est que moi je vends pas de magazine, donc je peux me permettre de ne dire que de la merde.


Fixed.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est non plus la peine de s'acharner sur lui, hein...

----------


## ShinSH

Oups, désolé.

----------


## Sylvine

> C'est non plus la peine de s'acharner sur lui, hein...


Hey, laisse moi mon rôle de martyr, c'est mon fond de commerce!

----------


## Anton

_Attention whore_, va !

 ::P:

----------


## Da-Soth

Bon tout le monde se fout de Gear Grinder.

Je finirai par trouver une démo et je serais le seul rebelz à apprécier ce truckmageddon...

Ou alors c'est la prose de Guy Moquette qui me fait saliver bien plus que le jeu en lui même et je vais être un canard déçu car finalement ce jeu est vraiment une merde.

EDIT : hahaha à moaaaaa

http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/47098

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah mais l'intro de Geer Grinder (le test hein, pas le jeu) est terrible ! La baffe que je me suis prise !

 ::o:

----------


## Froyok

> Perso, le test de Guy Moquette sur Gear Grinder m'a donné furieusement envie de tester ce jeu.
> 
> Il est si naze que ça ?
> 
> Il existe une démo quelque part ?
> 
> A t on retrouvé le foie de Gisèle Dugenou ?


Perso, je pense que poulpy manque de persuasion, j'ai acheté Venetica, et en fait moi je l'aime bien !  ::P: 
Ça me rappel ce test sur Jericho tiens...




> Bon tout le monde se fout de Gear Grinder.


Haha, à quelques secondes près...

----------


## Da-Soth

Mais ou est Gisèle ?

----------


## Pelomar

> Ah ah Sylvine qui nous invite à la modération.


Alors qu'il avait saqué Alerte Rouge dans le canard a l'orange, tout en encensant Buck Danny. Qu'il crève !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était un étalage de mauvaise foi complétement assumé (un passage dans l'article disait clairement que la note avait été baissée juste pour équilibrer avec le reste de la presse,


Bah au moins c'est clairement exprimé.
C'est pas comme si le rédacteur essayait de faire un test sérieux et de mettre une mauvaise en cherchant des excuses pour planquer le fait que c'est clairement pour "équilibrer".
Vraiment, faudrait supprimer les notes, parce que les argumentaires basés à chaque fois sur ça...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Alors depuis j'ai pris un coup de vieux, mais je ne retrouve plus le cynisme subtil du début... ni l'engagement, encore moins le coté roots , magazine un peu fanzine , caché dans un coin sombre d'une librairie , le vrai "canard enchainé" du jeux vidéo.


Mouais, je ne connais pas beaucoup de mag qui se permettent de parler de jeux ascii ou indés.

Le test de bad company 2 m'a clairement pas donné envie d'y jouer, il m'a fait penser à ce qu'est devenu call of duty.

Et j'ai bien aimé les interviews, je trouve qu'il n'y en a pas assez. Certains trouvent ca commun mais je ne suis pas d'accord, quand les questions sont intéressantes les réponses le sont aussi.

----------


## MateoTTR

Est-ce que tous les abonnés ont reçu leur numéro?
Je suis un cas isolé?

EDIT: au temps pour moi, je l'ai bien reçu hier, ma femme me l'avait planqué sous les factures...

----------


## joob

Salut les gens,
je ne viens pas souvent sur le forum mais là je dois avouer que depuis quelques numéros et particulièrement le 208, je rejoins l'avis de HoOpla.

Fidèle lecteur depuis le n°1 et même avant, bien avant, je me suis toujours marré en lisant CPC, que ce soit dans les news, les tests, la rubrique download et même la couv et les credits à la fin.
Et là, rien, même pas un sourire, c'est même dur de finir certains articles (ou de les commencer) alors je me dis que c'est moi, ça doit être comme les guignols de l'info, ils me font plus marrer, c'est plus comme avant, je vieillis, toussa toussa  ::O: 
Et puis au fil des articles, l'esprit déconne débile mâtiné de sérieux a disparu, remplacé par des blagues moyennes limite relou - ba mince qu'est-ce-qui se passe ??
Enfin bon voila quoi, je m'inquiète et au dela des polemiques - "jeux-consoles", "tests et notes" etc...ça c'est secondaire -  je déplore la disparition de l'esprit debiloïde caca proutesque et mauvaise langue qui a fait mon bonheur et qui j'espère va revenir - un peu comme "le petit journal" après les guignols, la je me marre  :;): 

Esprit REVIEEEENS

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Bon tout le monde se fout de Gear Grinder.
> 
> Je finirai par trouver une démo et je serais le seul rebelz à apprécier ce truckmageddon...
> 
> Ou alors c'est la prose de Guy Moquette qui me fait saliver bien plus que le jeu en lui même et je vais être un canard déçu car finalement ce jeu est vraiment une merde.


Ah ben j'ai manqué mon coup si je t'ai donné envie d'y jouer. "Truckmageddon", c'est faire beaucoup d'honneurs à ce machin qui ne peut vraiment pas prétendre à marcher sur les plates-bandes de Carmageddon. Si tu l'achètes, faudra pas venir te plaindre après !

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Salut les gens,
> je ne viens pas souvent sur le forum mais là je dois avouer que depuis quelques numéros et particulièrement le 208, je rejoins l'avis de HoOpla.


Ça dépends depuis combien de numéros tu ressens ca, mais à priori c'est pas parce qu'un numéro ou deux est un peu en dedans ces derniers temps que l'esprit n'est plus là.
J'ai trouvé aussi le 208 pas tip top (ou c'est ma gastro le problème) mais on peut pas en tirer une règle définitive.

----------


## Sylvine

Nan mais de toute façon, forcement le concept s'essouffle un peu après plus de 200 numéros.
Comme tu dis, c'est pareil avec les Guignols, les Simpsons et tout le reste.

Garder la fraicheur des débuts c'est quasiment impossible, forcement ça sent le renfermé au bout d'un moment.

----------


## O.Boulon

Faut peut être laisser le temps à la nouvelle équipe de trouver ses marques aussi...

----------


## Anton

Infinitif ! :boulon:

----------


## joob

Je dirais 3 ou 4 numeros, c'est peu mais suffisant pour marquer. J'ai pu voir que l'équipe avait un peu changé et c'est peut-être une des raisons, cependant, rien n'est definitif, le tout est de prendre en considération les avis histoire de se reprendre ou bien affirmer une nouvelle ligne clairement définie.
Enfin bon, on verra bien, un concept certes peut s'essouffler mais avec une bonne grosse taffe, ça repart  ::):   ! parole de Dalek

----------


## ShinSH

> Ça dépends depuis combien de numéros tu ressens ca, mais à priori c'est pas parce qu'un numéro ou deux est un peu en dedans ces derniers temps que l'esprit n'est plus là.
> J'ai trouvé aussi le 208 pas tip top (ou c'est ma gastro le problème) mais on peut pas en tirer une règle définitive.


Moustache.

Ca va mieux?

----------


## Da-Soth

> Ah ben j'ai manqué mon coup si je t'ai donné envie d'y jouer. "Truckmageddon", c'est faire beaucoup d'honneurs à ce machin qui ne peut vraiment pas prétendre à marcher sur les plates-bandes de Carmageddon. Si tu l'achètes, faudra pas venir te plaindre après !


Oui bon j'ai testé la démo.  :Emo: 

Pourtant tout y était. Un 66 tonnes, des scies circulaires, des austin mini, enfin bref tout pour faire briller mes yeux d'enfants. Comment peut on rater un concept si prometteur ? Ca devrait être interdit. Il devrait y avoir des conventions sur ça voir des sanctions au TPI.

Remarque je crois encore à la version budget, bourré, avec des potes bas du front.  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Hum, prenez un chewing gum T1000. :zno:


 :^_^: 
Approved.



> Et là, rien, même pas un sourire, c'est même dur de finir certains articles (ou de les commencer) alors je me dis que c'est moi, ça doit être comme les guignols de l'info, ils me font plus marrer, c'est plus comme avant, je vieillis, toussa toussa
> - ba mince qu'est-ce-qui se passe ??


Oui, ça m'est déjà arrivé de trouver le CPC un peu moins drôle que la dernière fois, genre de voir des blagues au niveau des miennes (pardon pour l'affront, j'irais le laver) et de moins m'éclater à la lecture.
Alors une fois (c'était en Novembre 2008), j'ai pas acheté le CPC quelques temps pour me reposer...  mais au final, j'ai commandé les numéros manquants pour avoir ma dose. 

Parce que ouais, un lecteur assidu qui s'est poilé dans le métro (le bus, le pousse-pousse, la pirogue, pensez à nous autres provinciaux) va toujours attendre du prochain numéral qu'il le fasse autant marrer que le précédent. Mais la rédaction ne se compose pas de sur-hommes du rire et de l'inventivité (mise à part *ackboo* et *Casque*) et ne peuvent pas être au top à chaque fois.

En tout cas, sans faire de lèche (Walesa) gratos, je voulais contrebalancer l'avis de joob plus haut pour dire que j'ai trouvé ce numéro plus croustillant que le muesli de ma grand mère. Je sais pas, des screens poilants de Bad Company 2 à la review tout en mesure de Bioshock 2, ce numéro accroché comme rarement.

Et là, j'aimerais saluer tout haut celui que tout le monde vénère tout bas : *Guy Moquette* et sa joyeuse plume. L'intro du test de Gear Grinder ? Un monument grandiose. Le test poudreux de Ski Challenge 2010 ? Non seulement j'me suis marré comme jamais (extrait : ) 

Spoiler Alert! 


_...j'ai pris pas mal de plaisir, tel un Beigbeder des grands jours, à me vautrer sans vergogne dans la poudreuse._

 mais j'ai eu envie d'installer direct cet espèce de trackmania hivernal.


Ah oui, vite fait en passant : 

- page 28, rubrique "News Online" de *Kahn Lusth*, dans le coin en bas à droite, il parle du développement d'une nouvelle extension pour le jeu....... ah ben mince, quel jeu, déjà ? Attends-voir, y'a un screen dans l'espace, c'est peut-être du X-3 à moins que, vu le titre de la rubrique il ne s'agisse d'Eve Online ?
Bon, en googlisant "CCP" j'ai trouvé, mais pensez à nous autres noobs du nolife.

----------


## olivarius

Je tenais à souligner que la page jeu de société est joli et intéressante  :;): 
La mise en page est belle  ::lol::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je dis pas que les jeux en questions sont géniaux, mais y'a des exemples, genre Halo 3 ou CoD ou c'est flagrant que le magazine tape plus que de raison, juste pour le plaisir de contredire les autres magazines.
> [...]
> De ce coté je trouve par exemple que Nofrag est souvent plus honnête.






> Halo 3 (Bungie / Microsoft) : J'ai essayé de faire un test d'Halo 3. J'ai vraiment essayé. Mais moralement, ça devenait impossible: le seul jeu auquel mon cerveau accepte de le comparer, c'est le tout naze Republic Commando. Même décors, même architecture des maps (un couloir, un chokepoint, un couloir, un chokepoint, un retour en arrière dans le couloir, un chokepoint...), même scénario fluo pour adolescents...


 :haha:

----------


## Scorbut

Pour ma part, ce sont les tests de Fishbone qui me manquent, je me suis jamais autant marrer avec ses textes.

Une question en passant : pourquoi vous ne signez plus les news ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Sans vouloir faire mon gros jaloux mais un peu quand même, il est presque normal que quand on mets des lecteurs sur des chaises de rédacteurs, on puisse de l'extérieur remarquer plusieurs effets secondaires : humour de chie trop "private joke" ou du moins incompréhensible, élitisme branlette mal placé voir déplacé, rédaction lambda voir caca... Par exemple le cynisme ça peut être bien vu quand c'est bien écrit et bien visé, ce qui est rarement le cas depuis un bail (donc ce n'est pas forcément la faute des nouveaux-nouveaux).

Mais le fait est que même Boulon n'était pas forcément top au début : l'équipe qui se met plus ou moins en place me semble avoir un peu de talent, à défaut d'être pleine de fraîcheur, et saura je pense renouveler un peu le répertoire (et pas que humoristique), il suffit de voir les textes de Raphi pour se dire qu'il y a aussi des bonnes choses en devenir.

Bref Sylvine n'a quand même pas totalement tort.  :tired:  Et merde.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h41 ----------




> Une question en passant : pourquoi vous ne signez plus les news ?


Cherche feignasse !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

AH ouais pusiqu'on en est à râler, perso les 4 pages sur les MMO à venir, j'ai trouvé ça bof. C'est juste une compilation de niouzes MMOesques, sans détails. Il aurait peut être mieux valu se concentrer sur 3-4 "A venir" plus explicatifs nan ? Là je trouve que ça fait remplissage.

----------


## Toxic

> Sans vouloir faire mon gros jaloux mais un peu quand même, il est presque normal que quand on mets des lecteurs sur des chaises de rédacteurs


Ben oui quoi merde faites un effort, recrutez plutôt des mecs diplômés de la célèbre Académie des Testeurs de Jeux Vidéos !

Bon sinon à part ça je suis persuadé que si les nouveaux écrivaient sous un pseudo tout nouveau sans qu'on révèle ici que Untel, c'est celui qui s'appelait Machin sur le forum avant, les mêmes textes seraient beaucoup plus facilement acceptés, y aurait pas tout ces "ouais les lecteurs méritent pas d'être rédacteurs, ils ont pas les compétences".

----------


## O.Boulon

T'as ton diplome avant d'ouvrir ta gueule ?

----------


## Toxic

Nan j'avais Augusto Giovanni comme prof et il m'a saqué parce que j'étais mieux avant.

----------


## Sylvine

> 


Ba franchement je trouve ces trois lignes beaucoup plus "gentilles" que le test de Boulon, qui lui était étalé sur 2 pages.
Surtout que là apparemment c'est un message tiré du forum, pas d'un article.

Mais tout ça pour dire qu'avant j'avais une vision plutôt négative de Nofrag, j'avais justement l'impression que c'était bien le genre à chier sur un jeu pour chier sur un jeu, mais ça fait un moment qu'ils se sont calmé et je trouve que c'est plus agréable à lire du coup (voir leur test d'AvP3 où ils disent presque du bien du jeu).

Je dis pas qu'il faudrait encenser des jeux comme MW2, juste qu'il faut un peu mettre de coté ses aprioris et tester le jeu sans tenir compte du matraquage marketing ou des chiffres de vente.
Par exemple CoD4 avait un solo court et ultra classique mais plaisant (si on regarde pas le scénario de trop près), et un petit multi nerveux et sympa, et le portage était loin d'être honteux.
Et puis même si il était archi classique, c'était quand même "osé" de sortir de la seconde guerre mondiale.
Un p'tit 7 bien tassé quoi.

Par contre MW2 c'est vrai que le portage était vraiment honteux et la note assez méritée pour le coup, mais là aussi j'avais trouvé que le test insistait peut-être un peu trop facilement sur le coté "blockbuster ".

----------


## Nono5785

C'est décidé, il ne reste que 4 numéros sur mon abonnement et je ne me réabonnerais pas. Ça fait un moment que j'hésitais, en particulier parce que je manque de temps pour lire le mag, mais je dois avouer que les derniers numéros ne me donnent vraiment pas envie de continuer.

Entre les notes fantasques (15/10 à Stalker), les 9/10 qui s'accumulent (les jeux vidéo n'ont jamais été aussi bons ou quoi ?), les jeux très commerciaux et consolisés qui se font allumer par principe, ces jeux dont n'est testé que le solo (BFBC2, AVP3, Bioshock 2, Napoleon TW) ce qui est pour moi un non sens, ça commence à faire beaucoup.

Je ne dirais pas que vous avez perdu en objectivité à mes yeux, puisque j'aime (j'aimais) justement votre subjectivité. En revanche vous avez perdu en crédibilité, en y réfléchissant je n'accorde plus aucune importance à vos avis et tests, car soit c'est à côté de la plaque, soit c'est trop passionné (ou dépassioné) et trop tendancieux. Et alors le truc qui m'a bien énervé, c'est le côté "allez vous faire foutre" dans les commentaires pour ceux qui osent émettre des critiques, qu'elles soient ou non constructives. Ça ce n'est pas professionnel.

Bref, certainement que vous allez me lâcher un "bon débarras", ce qui ne fera que refléter ce que je pense de votre évolution ces derniers temps, mais je suis quand même abonné de longue date (à vue de nez 5 ans), je vous ai filé des centaines d'euros pour un magazine qui aujourd'hui me déçoit profondément.

Bonne continuation.

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon, oui, les jeux vidéo n'ont jamais été aussi bon.

Et on ne teste pas le multi quand les jeux ne sont pas sortis.
Tu voulais qu'on invente une mytho partie de Napoleon ou d'AVP3 ?
Non, on préfère faire des tests à part...

Bon, ben ça te déplaît, c'est dommage.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Va vraiment falloir virer ces notes  ::P: .

----------


## Akodo

Ah le 15/10 de Call of Pripyat...
Ca fait plusieurs fois que je vois qu'on en parle en mal, mais je vois pas pourquoi.
Boulon aurait pu mettre 10/10 ouais.
Mais 15/10 ça reflète bien que le jeu est tellement ultime qu'une note à la con ne veut rien dire.
Quant aux 9/10 à répétition... Ben quand les jeux sont bons on met de bonnes notes non ?
Mettre des 5/10 c'est rigolo mais seulement si le jeu est mauvais...

Quant aux "allez vous faire foutre", ben...  ::ninja:: 
Non sans dec' je me rappelle pas avoir vu une telle chose suite à une critique argumentée et fondée.

----------


## Eklis

Je vais avoir l'air du gros con prétentieux qui a tout compris, mais les notes me paraissent très secondaires. Pour moi c'est juste une tentative de synthétiser l'avis du testeur dans un mouchoir de poche. Or, l'avis en question étant complètement subjectif (et un peu plus nuancé que c'est bien/c'est bof/ça pue, heureusement), je ne vois pas pourquoi la note devrait se forcer suivre une autre voie en devant forcément être un chiffre situé entre 0 et 10.

C'est les quelques commentaires concernant les "notes fantasques" qui me font penser à ça. Je comprends pas. Perso la note ne serait pas là ça m'en toucherait une sans faire bouger l'autre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je n'ai jamais vu Boulon aussi calme et détendu qu'en ce moment en fait. 

Pis les VTFF sont souvent ironiques, et surtout ils datent du début (et se font très rares).

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je n'ai jamais vu Boulon aussi calme et détendu qu'en ce moment en fait.


Grave, j'suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarqué ! Il emploi coco au lieu de connard et n'envoie presque plus chier les gens. 
Pour le reste il y a toujours eu des mécontents sur tout, changer n'est pas utile puisque le changement amènera de nouveaux mécontents et 1si2suitte.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et le multi de NTW n'est pas forcément non plus la priorité, contrairement à celui d'Avp 3 ou BC2. J'pige pas ce qu'il fait dans la liste d'ailleurs.

---------- Post ajouté à 19h34 ----------




> Grave, j'suis pas le seul à l'avoir remarqué ! Il emploi coco au lieu de connard et n'envoie presque plus chier les gens.


Tu trouves qu'être traité de "Fils de Staline" c'est moins désagréable ?  :tired:

----------


## Anton

Ouais, c'est vrai que le multi (enfin !) d'un "wargame" on s'en osef, c'est plus important de faire celui du énième FPS de l'année.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben moi vous pouvez défoncer mes papiers, remettre en cause ma notation et tout du moment que c'est argumenté.
Ca fait même parti des règles du forum.

Après, quand je vois des avis définitifs sur des mecs qui viennent juste de commencer... Là je suis un peu plus irrité, je le reconnais.

Au final les gens que je tourne en ridicule ou que je taille en pièce sont généralement
-ceux qui débarquent avec des gros sabots crottés pour nous asséner "ouai mé vou ète des vendu vou mété des neuf à tout c pas HARDC0000RE"
-les gens qui prennent certaines de nos postures à la con, délibérement iditotes -le fameux HARDC00000RE et le cassage de consoleux- pour argent comptant
-Et surtout mes préférés, les gars disent "JE PAYE TON SALAIRE ALORS TU METS CE QUE JE TE DIS DANS LE MAG' ENCUL2"

----------


## Anton

Si ça avait été pour payer les putes et la coke, il y aurait eu davantage de légitimité.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais, c'est vrai que le multi (enfin !) d'un "wargame" on s'en osef, c'est plus important de faire celui du énième FPS de l'année.


C'est beau d'inventer des propos.
Mais les TW restent des jeux fortement orienté solo à ma connaissance, donc ça n'a rien de choquant d'avoir un test uniquement sur cette partie.
Un peu comme Bioshock 2: qui irait l'acheter uniquement pour le multi (peut être réussi j'en sais rien) ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu peux éviter de parasiter un débat assez tendu et complexe, steuplaît, coco ?

Après concernant le multi de Napoléon, un truc intéressant que tu soulèves, on le testera mais pas maintenant : ça mérite plus qu'un encadré et ça mérite surtout qu'on lui consacre du temps. Manque de bol maintenant qu'on a plusieurs versions et qu'il y a des joueurs dispos, la sortie de Chaos Rising et de Supcom2 nous bouffe trop de temps pour s'apesantir dessus.

Ca fait longtemps qu'on fait comme ça :
-Le solo tout de suite parce que l'immense majorité des joueurs achètent le jeu pour ça,
-Le multi après quand il le mérite (pas bioshock 2 donc) dans les vrais conditions du jeu, avec les lags, avec les ragequitters et avec les cadors.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> -Le multi après quand il le mérite (pas bioshock 2 donc) dans les vrais conditions du jeu, avec les lags, avec les ragequitters et avec les cadors.


Et vous avez raison, continuez. C'est bien plus informatif, et ca tombe bien, c'est votre boulot.

----------


## Pym

C'est marrant tous les mecs qui disent que c'était mieux avant et qu'ils vont se désabonner ...
Moi je lis depuis une grosse dizaine de numéro seulement et je pense sérieusement à m'abonner vu comment je suis devenu accro .. 


Qu'est-ce que ça devait être avant ...  ::O:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, j'ai quand même l'impression que ceux qui nous reproche cette méthode de travail font preuve d'un peu de mauvaise foi.

----------


## Nono5785

Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier en 5 posts avec derrières les suces-boules qui viennent dire "ouais c'est trop bien" (oui moi aussi je peux faire le mec qui n'aime pas certains types de personnes).

Moi ça ne me plaît pas, je vous ai expliqué pourquoi, vous en faites ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est marrant tous les mecs qui disent que c'était mieux avant et qu'ils vont se désabonner ...
> Moi je lis depuis une grosse dizaine de numéro seulement et je pense sérieusement à m'abonner vu comment je suis devenu accro .. 
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça devait être avant ...


Avant suffisait d'une dose pour s'abonner  ::P: 

@OB: pas forcément de mauvaise foi, mais faut reconnaître que la formule change avec le temps (et c'est normal), tout le monde n'adhère pas forcément.
Puis ça parle de plus en plus de MMO, c'est nul  :Emo: 

Edit: Nono=Ezay ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tu n'as pas besoin de vous justifier en 5 posts avec derrières les suces-boules qui viennent dire "ouais c'est trop bien" (oui moi aussi je peux faire le mec qui n'aime pas certains types de personnes).
> 
> Moi ça ne me plaît pas, je vous ai expliqué pourquoi, vous en faites ce que vous voulez.


Et nous on aime on t'explique aussi... Ah non, on suce des boules apparemment.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier en 5 posts avec derrières les suces-boules qui viennent dire "ouais c'est trop bien" (oui moi aussi je peux faire le mec qui n'aime pas certains types de personnes).
> 
> Moi ça ne me plaît pas, je vous ai expliqué pourquoi, vous en faites ce que vous voulez.


T'as pas l'impression de prendre les choses un peu perso et de t'énerver pour rien ?
Genre, tu les traites de "suces boules", mais t'ont-ils traiter de "sale connard blasé" ?"

----------


## Eklis

> Tu n'as pas besoin de te justifier en 5 posts avec derrières les suces-boules qui viennent dire "ouais c'est trop bien" (oui moi aussi je peux faire le mec qui n'aime pas certains types de personnes).
> 
> Moi ça ne me plaît pas, je vous ai expliqué pourquoi, vous en faites ce que vous voulez.


Dis donc, à ma connaissance personne t'a insulté ni même fait preuve d'agressivité envers toi. C'est classe de lancer une petite injure piquante au détour d'une phrase mais en l'occurrence je vois pas trop ce qu'elle vient faire là.

Et puis c'est pas _forcément_ étonnant que sur le forum de CPC, des gens apprécient le ton du magazine sans pour autant essayer de se comporter en "suces-boules".

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Dis donc, à ma connaissance personne t'a insulté ni même fait preuve d'agressivité envers toi. C'est classe de lancer une petite injure piquante au détour d'une phrase mais en l'occurrence je vois pas trop ce qu'elle vient faire là.


Mouais, classe... Ça fait surtout gros attardé stressé qui s'excite devant son ptit pc et qui suce des glaçons.

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Nt nt nt, on se calme. S'il vous plait.

----------


## Eklis

> Mouais, classe... Ça fait surtout gros attardé stressé qui s'excite devant son ptit pc et qui suce des glaçons.


Hum comment dire, hum, c'était du, hum, second degré.  ::rolleyes:: 

Mais attention, en l'insultant tu viens de rétro-justifier son dernier post. T'as tout foutu en l'air.  ::o:

----------


## O.Boulon

Sinon Nono1515, j'essaye de t'expliquer comment on fait nos choix et j'essaye de clarifier notre méthode de travail.

Notre but chez CanardPC, c'est de donner plus que des tests conso.
Quand on écrit un papier et un papier après l'autre, on essaye tous de vous offrir une grille de lecture et des outils méthodologiques pour mettre à l'épreuve aussi bien les jeux que les tests qu'on écrit, que les tests que vous pourrez lire ailleurs.

On a fait le choix de considérer nos lecteurs comme des gens intelligents, indépendants qui ont depuis longtemps dépassé le diktat des notes.
C'est pour ça qu'on met notre subjectivité au centre de l'article et qu'en parallèle, on s'applique à démonter les mécanismes de gameplay autant en description qu'en analyse.

On expose les faits, on donne notre avis, on explique sur quoi on se base pour établir notre avis et on essaye de faire le nécessaire pour que vous puissiez prendre le vôtre. C'est pour ça qu'on se permet des notes comme 15/10 pour Stalker ou -10 pour je sais plus quel connerie limite pédo.

On est pas des prescripteurs, on cherche plutôt à fournir les éléments indispensables à l'application de votre esprit critique sans pour autant renier le nôtre. Que se soit par la provoc' ou par une énumération minitieuse du fonctionnement d'un titre.

Je prends en exemple mon test de Napoléon : l'idée c'était de vraiment expliquer l'évolution des mécanismes, de la saluer parce qu'elle me plaît énormement, sans imposer mon enthousiasme à ceux qui pourraient trouver que c'est encore insuffisant comme amélioration.
On a beau être subjectif, nos tests ne se résument pas à "J'AI AIME PARCE QUE C'EST GENIAL".

Quand on lit un test de CanardPC, on connaît les références du testeur, ses goûts, son expérience dans le domaine et il prend le soin d'étayer ses avis, de montrer sur quoi il se base pour flinguer ou récompenser. Tout est mis en contexte et en fonction de notre échelle de valeur.

----------


## MateoTTR

Pour ma part, je ne participe pas du tout au forum, mais je suis abonné depuis bientôt 3 ans. Alors loin de moi l'envie de venir pourrir le fil de discussion avec des critiques supplémentaires, mais force est de constater que je prends de moins en moins de plaisir à la lecture du canard.
Je n'ai rien contre les notes fantasques (c'est très très secondaire à mon sens), mais je trouve juste que la qualité des textes et la plume n'est plus aussi en verbe que par le passé...
Il me suffit de retomber avec plaisir sur un test ou 'à venir' d'ackboo pour mieux saisir le gap avec les textes d'antan. 
Du ackboo, rien à dire, c'est très fluide, très clair, et oui.. drôle aussi.
Alors la nouvelle équipe, il faut bien-sûr lui laisser du temps, mais les textes de Boulon mis à part, le reste est très loin derrière: saccadé, mal construit, vannes laborieuses voire pénibles... Bref, ce n'est plus à mon goût...
Alors je suis sûrement un gros nostalgique avant tout, mais voilà j'ai envie de partager mon sentiment avec vous.

a+,
MateoTTR

----------


## karibou666

Moi je m'appelle Kevin pour de vrai en plus j'ai mis 666 à mon pseudo parce qu'il était déjà pris t'as vu ? J'ai 30 ans, je joue jamais aux jeux vidéo à part les popcap sur l'ipod touch et les zeldas sur la DS, j'achète et lis CPC depuis ses débuts par intermittence. 
Depuis 3 ans et demi et mon emménagement à Paris je le lis tous les 15 jours parce que c'est idéal pour le métro entre deux comics et/ou (trop rares) roman noir.
Je suis désolé d'apprendre que Threanor est malade et j'espère que vous avez l'occasion de voir El Gringo plus souvent qu'à vot tour malgrès sa démission.
Je lis pas toujours l'intégralité des test et survole la rubrique jeux en ligne qui m'indiffère un peu vu que je suis pas un joueur. 
Je prends toute votre partie critique de jeux comme une contribution à ma culture générale et parfois vous me donnez envie d'essayer des trucs (soit finalement j'essaie pas soit je persiste pas. Tu sais pourquoi ? Parce que je suis pas un joueur.).

J'aime votre ton, le fait que vous êtes en dépit de toutes les critiques qui sont formulées ici des ovnis dans la presse vidéo-ludique et dans la presse tout court (j'en sais quelque chose une partie de mon job c'est de lire un panel de 300 titres de presse).
Vous me faites du bien à la tronche régulièrement et avoir accès à vos parutions est un petit peu inscrit dans mes habitudes de vie comme la clope, le café et le cul (à choisir je me débarrasserai de vous en premier je vous avertit tout de suite!).

Comme une petite partie de vos lecteurs j'aimerais dans un monde idéal avoir la possibilité de piger pour vous (mais bon pour ça faut jouer, moi les doigts je les ai plus souvent dans le pif que sur un pad (J'ai dis que je jouais presque pas ?) et je trouve ça bien que certains d'entre eux aient la possibilité de le faire. 
J'ai beau vous lécher le cul je suis pas un zombie pour autant et si un de ces quatre la qualité des CPC devenaient systématiquement problématique ça me ferait suer mais je lâcherais. 
Juste pour dire que c'est pas encore le cas à mes yeux et que je souhaite la bienvenue à vos nouvelles plumes.
Le dossier bayday/jeux vidéo m'a rien appris parce que la bayday c'est mon Omar Shariff, bon ça aurait pu être beaucoup mieux c'est pas pour autant un scandale. 
Un truc rendu à la bourre qu'aurait laissé un trop gros trou quoi, ça arrive faut pas hurler au complot.

Laissez pas les aigris vous mettre les nerfs, c'est un beau mag que vous avez là, c'est pas d'la daube.

----------


## Shapa

> -les gens qui prennent certaines de nos postures à la con, délibérement iditotes -le fameux HARDC00000RE et le cassage de consoleux- pour argent comptant
> "


Et ho tu me parles mieux toi  :tired: .

Toujours est il que j'ai hâte de le recevoir ce 208 au vu de la polémique  ::wub:: .

Je voudrais juste a jouter : les gars oubliez pas que le mag a bien souffert de départs (ouais ok que Gringo mais il en vaut plusieurs), de maladie et j'en passe, il est donc un peu normal que la ligne éditoriale fut chamboulée, mais si jamais vous trouvez que c'est pas top ouvrez juste un magasine concurrent et lisez. C'est un peu se plaindre qu'on est marié a Hayden (pour toi Kayl) mais qu'elle a pris 2kg...

----------


## TheToune

Pour le moment j'aime bien les nouveaux. On jugera évidement sur le long terme quand ils auront moins peur de Boulon.
Je trouve juste que depuis le départ de gringo les quelques numeros sortis manque d'un côté foufou. Il était parfois complétement allumé et ça équilibrait bien avec l'humour plus travaillé/fin d'autres rédacteurs et ça complétait bien celui de Couly. 
En gros ca manque un peu d'idioties débile à mon gouts mais je doute pas que ça vous reviendra un peu ...

----------


## Frypolar

> Alors la nouvelle équipe, il faut bien-sûr lui laisser du temps, mais les textes de Boulon mis à part, le reste est très loin derrière: saccadé, mal construit, vannes laborieuses voire pénibles... Bref, ce n'est plus à mon goût...


A part les news Hardware je me suis jamais autant marré qu'avec les deux tests de la Bite verte. Pourtant j'aime pas le foot et encore moins les jeux qui tournent autour de ce sport. J'en profite pour dire que j'aime bien aussi le VRP de Mondial Moquette même si, bien sûr, on est pas au niveau d'un ackboo qui arrive à te pousser à acheter un jeu dont tu n'avais rien à carrer avant la lecture du test  :tired: .

----------


## Shapa

Ackboo le magicien : aujourd'hui je vous parle d'un simulateur d'élevage d'autruches, tu finis le test t'as préco le jeu, c'est un putain de VRP de luxe ouais!

----------


## Nono5785

Ok, je n'aurais pas du devenir insultant et je m'en excuse, mais il faut dire que je te trouve méprisant dans tes messages Boulon (par exemple appeler les gens "coco") et il aura fallu attendre 9 pages pour obtenir un post constructif avec de quoi discuter sur une base saine. Quand en plus les membres habitués font un quote de chacune de mes phrases pour m'expliquer à quel point j'ai tord, c'est vrai que ça m'a un peu pris la tête, d'où ma réaction dont je m'excuse une nouvelle fois. Pourtant je sais bien qu'il n'y a rien de plus inutile qu'une guerre de forum  ::): 

Ceci étant dis, j'ai bien compris que vous considériez les gens comme des adultes, et ça tombe bien j'en suis un et je réfléchis un peu avant de poster (parfois). Donc je réitère ce que j'ai dis, je n'aime pas la nouvelle ligne éditoriale prise par votre magazine.
Pour moi, l'humour et la passion ne doivent pas se substituer à une relative neutralité, ou tout du moins à une ligne directrice constante sur laquelle se fier. En l'occurence, en lisant les derniers numéros de Canard PC, j'ai l'impression de lire un condensé des blogs des différents rédacteurs et pas un magazine professionnel (et ça va bien au delà des notes), ce n'est pas ce que j'attend, c'est comme ça.

Concernant les tests des jeux avec solo-multi, pour moi vous devriez attendre d'avoir toutes les cartes en main avant de faire le test, peu importe s'il arrive en retard. Encore une fois, c'est ce que je pense, c'est comme ça, pas la peine de me quote 5 fois.

Donc vous avez choisi une ligne directrice, elle ne me correspond pas et je vous le fait savoir car j'estime en avoir la légitimité. Depuis 5 ans que je suis abonné, j'ai répondu aux différents édito dans lesquelles vous ameniez les gens à vous soutenir, j'ai répondu en me réabonnant sans interruption et aujourd'hui je suis déçu que les choses aillent dans une direction qui ne me convient pas. C'est comme ça. Je ne vous en veut pas, ce fût un plaisir de vous lire pendant de si longues années et je vous souhaite le meilleur pour l'avenir.

----------


## Frypolar

> Concernant les tests des jeux avec solo-multi, pour moi vous devriez attendre d'avoir toutes les cartes en main avant de faire le test, peu importe s'il arrive en retard. Encore une fois, c'est ce que je pense, c'est comme ça, pas la peine de me quote 5 fois.


Sauf qu'on parle d'un magasine papier, s'ils sortent le test 1 mois après tout le monde les gens qui ne sont pas des habitués ne verront pas d'intérêt à acheter le magazine ce qui est quand même le but premier de CPC. Et puis la partie solo reste la partie la plus jouée. Forcément sur internet les joueurs te diront l'inverse puisque les gens qui ne font que le solo ne trainent pas sur le net...

----------


## Nono5785

Vous pourrez me le dire autant de fois que vous voulez, pour moi le plus important est de fournir un test d'un jeu dans son intégralité, solo et multi. Point final.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est un point de vue qui se comprend.
De la même manière que celui consistant à séparer les test Multi et Solo pour fournir une info fiable sans être à la bourre, ce qui placerait, dans ce dernier cas, CPC en mauvaise position par rapport aux concurrents plus zélés

Puis va faire un tour sur Jv.com et le test d'AvP 3: le test est sorti en même temps que le jeu, le testeur ne parle quasiment pas du multi, et il ne refera pas un test plus tard. Les gens qui passeront là-bas auront un avis largement incomplet sur le jeu. Et le mec se fait incendier  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ben oui quoi merde faites un effort, recrutez plutôt des mecs diplômés de la célèbre Académie des Testeurs de Jeux Vidéos !
> 
> Bon sinon à part ça je suis persuadé que si les nouveaux écrivaient sous un pseudo tout nouveau sans qu'on révèle ici que Untel, c'est celui qui s'appelait Machin sur le forum avant, les mêmes textes seraient beaucoup plus facilement acceptés, y aurait pas tout ces "ouais les lecteurs méritent pas d'être rédacteurs, ils ont pas les compétences".


T'es bêtement tombé dans la partie troll du message et pourtant j'avais essayé de rendre assez clair que c'était un troll.
Bref justement je défends les nouveaux, on ne devient pas le nouveau Boulon en un jour mais surtout on le devient rarement, et j'ai cité le cas de Raphi dont j'apprécie les textes et pourtant c'est pas faute de s'envoyer des peaux de banane sur ce support-ci.
Là où y a un fond que je pense vraiment c'est qu'en tant que lecteur _honoris causa_ de cpc, sûrement ancien lecteur de joyaussi et même plus, certains ont tendance à se croire dépositaires de l'esprit cpc. Y a qu'à voir sur ce forum d'ailleurs... Y a même des moments où j'en reviendrais à regretter de connaître le forum justement pour ne pas lire certains articles (y compris de rédacteurs anciens) sans certains _a priori_ positifs et/ou négatifs.

Maintenant il faut laisser du temps au temps.

Ah si un truc débile chez les nouveaux depuis un moment c'est les pseudos sans saveurs et/ou alambiqués. Mais c'est que moi j'imagine.

----------


## xheyther

> [blahblahblah]


Cet homme est un sage, et je partage ses vues. Je lis CPC sans jouer et j'aime bien. Bon par contre j'ai pas envie de piger pour vous ça à l'air chiant, de piger hein après pour vous peut être aussi je sais pas.

Ah et sinon, je suce des glaçons devant mon pc donc je ne tolère qu'on dise du mal de mes semblable ok Tyler Durden  :tired:  ?



Et je trouve admirable le comportement d'OB qui réponds à la critique.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Puis ça parle de plus en plus de MMO, c'est nul


C'est un fait, il y a beaucoup de joueurs qui y touchent.




> le reste est très loin derrière: saccadé, mal construit, vannes laborieuses voire pénibles...


Ça malheureusement je le ressens aussi ça me fait du mal à l'intérieur de moi.




> le mag a bien souffert de départs (ouais ok que Gringo mais il en vaut plusieurs), de maladie et j'en passe, il est donc un peu normal que la ligne éditoriale fut chamboulée, mais si jamais vous trouvez que c'est pas top ouvrez juste un magasine concurrent et lisez. C'est un peu se plaindre qu'on est marié a Hayden (pour toi Kayl) mais qu'elle a pris 2kg...


Oui mais non, c'est justement la différence entre des pros et des amateurs ça. Moi si au boulot je dis à mes clients qu'on est désolé mais y a eu des malades, on me jette et je perds du chiffre d'affaire, jouer les Cosette ça sert à rien. D'ailleurs même si y a eu des douleurs aux accouchements de certains numéros je trouve que l'équipe s'en est bien sortie et repart bien aussi.



> En gros ca manque un peu d'idioties débile à mon gouts mais je doute pas que ça vous reviendra un peu ...


Comme quoi il en faut pour tous les goûts et c'est surement ça la difficulté car comme dirait notre ami à tous Marco : on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde.

----------


## Eklis

> Oui mais non, c'est justement la différence entre des pros et des amateurs ça. Moi si au boulot je dis à mes clients qu'on est désolé mais y a eu des malades, on me jette et je perds du chiffre d'affaire, jouer les Cosette ça sert à rien.


J'espère quand même qu'on est capable d'avoir une relation plus humaine entre lecteurs et rédaction de CPC que celle que tu décris.

----------


## Shapa

Surtout que ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on voit pas mal de nouveaux noms a cause de ça. Justement je trouve qu'ils font bien front en continuant a proposer de la qualitay des fois avec des bouts de ficelle. J'ai pas souvenir que quiconque a la rédac s'en soit servi d'excuse.

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour les "cocos" faut pas voir ça comme du mépris ou du foutage de gueule.
C'est plutôt le contraire... C'est un running gag. Maintenant que je suis rédacteur en chef, j'essaye de parler comme un branlos à catogan, yuppie, à fond proactif tu vois...

Et pour la querelle du solo/multi, je crois que c'est sans fin.
On juge que c'est le meilleur moyen de faire notre travail et ça ne changera pas malgré ton mécontentement. Quand on ne pourra pas jouer en condition réel à un jeu et que son multi et son solo seront d'importance équivalente, ben on séparera les deux si on ne peut pas faire autrement.
En procédant de cette manière, on traite de manière optimum chaque versant du jeu.

Là, en l'occurence, je suis persuadé que tu crises parce qu'on a mis une mauvaise note à Battlefield Bad Company 2. 

Après t'as tout à fait le droit de plus vouloir nous lire à cause de ça...

----------


## Nono5785

Tu te trompes Boulon, tu sais le côté fanboy j'ai passé l'âge depuis longtemps. Tu considère tes lecteurs comme des adultes et ils le sont. BFBC2 c'est juste le déclencheur, parce que c'est une série que je connais très bien. Je te le dis le plus sincèrement du monde.

Pour être honnête, quand j'ai dis au départ "j'ai de moins en moins le temps de lire le mag", le fait est que j'ai surtout de moins en moins la motivation de trouver le temps de lire. Généralement, le numéro suivant arrive que je n'ai pas fini le précédent, ça c'est nouveau.

En y repensant, je me rend compte que depuis 4-5 mois, je ne lis quasiment plus les tests dans leur intégralité ; je lis l'intro, le dernier paragraphe et le résumé, idem pour les A venir. Il ne reste que l'actu, les dernières pages (hors Hardware qui ne m'a jamais passionné) et les dossiers qui m'intéressent (pour ça vous gérez toujours).

Il y a peut-être aussi le fait que j'ai atteint un stade où je n'ai plus trop envie de lire du jeu vidéo au format papier, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec vous.

Enfin bref, j'ai tenté d'émettre une critique fondée, je me suis un peu pris les pieds dans le tapis mais au final j'ai dis ce que j'avais à dire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> D'ailleurs même si y a eu des douleurs aux accouchements de certains numéros je trouve que l'équipe s'en est bien sortie et repart bien aussi.





> J'espère quand même qu'on est capable d'avoir une relation plus humaine entre lecteurs et rédaction de CPC que celle que tu décris.





> Surtout que ce que je veux dire c'est qu'on voit pas mal de nouveaux noms a cause de ça. Justement je trouve qu'ils font bien front en continuant a proposer de la qualitay des fois avec des bouts de ficelle. J'ai pas souvenir que quiconque a la rédac s'en soit servi d'excuse.


Bon les coco faut apprendre à lire !  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Tu te trompes Boulon, tu sais le côté fanboy j'ai passé l'âge depuis longtemps. Tu considère tes lecteurs comme des adultes et ils le sont. BFBC2 c'est juste le déclencheur, parce que c'est une série que je connais très bien. Je te le dis le plus sincèrement du monde.
> 
> Pour être honnête, quand j'ai dis au départ "j'ai de moins en moins le temps de lire le mag", le fait est que j'ai surtout de moins en moins la motivation de trouver le temps de lire. Généralement, le numéro suivant arrive que je n'ai pas fini le précédent, ça c'est nouveau.
> 
> En y repensant, je me rend compte que depuis 4-5 mois, je ne lis quasiment plus les tests dans leur intégralité ; je lis l'intro, le dernier paragraphe et le résumé, idem pour les A venir. Il ne reste que l'actu, les dernières pages (hors Hardware qui ne m'a jamais passionné) et les dossiers qui m'intéressent (pour ça vous gérez toujours).
> 
> Il y a peut-être aussi le fait que j'ai atteint un stade où je n'ai plus trop envie de lire du jeu vidéo au format papier, ce qui n'a rien à voir avec vous.
> 
> Enfin bref, j'ai tenté d'émettre une critique fondée, je me suis un peu pris les pieds dans le tapis mais au final j'ai dis ce que j'avais à dire.


Oui, la goutte qui fait déborder le vase, c'est parfaitement compréhensible.
Et quand je vois les membres de la rédac' qui choisissent temporairement ou définitement de s'éloigner de CanardPC, je peux comprendre que ça arrive aussi aux lecteurs.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hmmm hmmmm, l'esquisse d'un début d'explication du départ de Gringo ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oh lalalala Sherlock !
Putain, mais t'es con toi.
On l'a dit que Gringo avait envie de prendre du temps pour lui, peut être pour se tailler en amérique du sud.

Misère Cacao.
Sainte mère de Dieu.

Sainte putain de mère de Dieu... Tu veux pas fermer ta bouche de temps en temps plutôt que de ruminer de l'évidence ?

Là, j'ai pas dit coco.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Désolé, j'ai dû raté le passage où Gringo annonçait se lancer dans le trafic de coke.

Et on ne jure pas avec le nom du Créateur !

----------


## Shapa

> Bon les coco faut apprendre à lire !


Ouais ben c'est ta réaction fausse sur ma réaction qui fait que maintenant tu quotes faux pour dire l'inverse, ou pas.

----------


## Robix66

> Moi je m'appelle Kevin pour de vrai en plus j'ai mis 666 à mon pseudo parce qu'il était déjà pris t'as vu ? J'ai 30 ans, je joue jamais aux jeux vidéo à part les popcap sur l'ipod touch et les zeldas sur la DS, j'achète et lis CPC depuis ses débuts par intermittence. 
> Depuis 3 ans et demi et mon emménagement à Paris je le lis tous les 15 jours parce que c'est idéal pour le métro entre deux comics et/ou (trop rares) roman noir.


J'ai une question stupide.

Tu lis CPC mais ne joue jamais aux jeux, soit, c'est presque compréhensible mais... il doit bien y avoir des jeux qui te font envie quand tu lis les tests, non ? Je sais pas, au bout d'un moment à lire le canard, on doit finir par mettre un doigt dans l'engrenage à un moment ou un autre ?

----------


## znokiss

Ce que décris *Nono5785*, à savoir la lassitude de trouver le temps pour lire le mag et la flemme d'acheter le nouveau parce qu'on a pas fini le précédent, ça m'est arrivé aussi de temps en temps, et je le comprend tout à fait. Après, un mois plus tard, j'ai racheté le mag, me suis remarré et suis redevenu accro jusqu'à m'abonner pour un an.
Si le monsieur n'a plus envie, tant mieux/pis pour lui. En plus, il l'explique plutôt en détail et assez gentiment.. Et si un lecteur part, on voit juste en dessous un autre qui s'abonne.

Y a-t-il réellement une "perte de l'esprit du mag" avec les gens qui partent ? Je ne pense pas, les rédacs n'ont jamais été fixés à leur postes comme le Sphinx à son désert. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Exemple à la con puisque l'ONU l'a justement déplacé, ce con de Sphinx

. Bien des gens ont quitté le mag depuis sa fondation et Omar Boulon a lui aussi un jour été un petit nouveau. Et bon, Kahn Lusth et mon petit chéri de Guy Moquette ont pour moi tout ce qu'il faut pour assurer la relève.

Pour ma part, je me suis encore plus poilé avec ce numéro que le précédent et en 2h de train je l'avais quasi tout bouffé. Tout comme karibou666 (dont le côté noobzor olol du pseudo est totalement décrédibilisé par son avatar Transmetropolitain : 



> Vous me faites du bien à la tronche régulièrement et avoir accès à vos parutions est un petit peu inscrit dans mes habitudes de vie comme la clope, le café et le cul (à choisir je me débarrasserai de vous en premier je vous avertit tout de suite!).
> 
> Laissez pas les aigris vous mettre les nerfs, c'est un beau mag que vous avez là, c'est pas d'la daube.


Pareil pour moi, j'achète CPC même quand je joues pas (c'est à dire souvent), simplement parce que j'aime bien, ça me détend et j'en suis très content. 
En tout cas, depuis les fanboys inévitables à ceux qui gueulent pour un accent oublié ou un numéro en retard en passant par les nombreux qu'on ne voit pas forcément par ici, qui achètent le mag et qui aiment ça...
bref, avoir une telle diversité dans votre lectorat, ça prouve que vous 

Spoiler Alert! 


vous

touchez large et que vous avez encore de beaux jours devant vous.

Donc hop hop, au boulot !

----------


## znokiss

> J'ai une question stupide.
> 
> Tu lis CPC mais ne joue jamais aux jeux, soit, c'est presque compréhensible mais... il doit bien y avoir des jeux qui te font envie quand tu lis les tests, non ? Je sais pas, au bout d'un moment à lire le canard, on doit finir par mettre un doigt dans l'engrenage à un moment ou un autre ?


Je réponds parce que pour moi c'est pareil.

Je joue relativement peu, un peu plus en ce moment mais je dois tourner à 4-5 "gros" jeux par an. Par gros jeux, j'entends HL², Bioshock, STALKER, L4D.. (je ne compte pas les petites gâteries à la Plant VS Zombie, Braid, Osmos...)
Bien sur, quand je lis un test enthousiaste d'un The Witcher, d'un Mass Effect 2 ou autre, ça donne bien envie, certes.
Mais c'est avant tout distrayant et intéressant à lire. Je n'y jouerais sans doute pas par manque de temps et d'envie et donc non, je ne "tombe pas dans l'engrenage".

----------


## LtBlight

Pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que les critiques qu'on vise sur le magazine du genre "-5/10" etc, c'est n'importe quoi ne sont vraiment pas fondées. Beaucoup de gens pensent (à mon avis) qu'une note s'avère être LA vérité absolue, et ne cherche pas à aller plus loin. Je lis CPC depuis le 1er (le papier commence à jaunir d'ailleurs),et certes si j'aime bien voir la note, je m'intéresse plus au contenu du test, et essayer le jeu moi-même si possible, pour me forger ma propre opinion .Il ne faut pas se fier qu'a eux, CPC n'est pas la bible non plus.

Alors certes on peut dire "ouais ils cassent le consoleux", et ça remonte à bien longtemps dans le mag, ce qui peut-être lourd par certains moments, mais c'est justifié. Quand on nivelle le gameplay par le bas en rendant un jeu une promenade de santé, c'est dommage.  Modern Warfare 2 c'est un putain de shoot sur rails, et c'est normal de défoncer le jeu (pas uniquement sur cet aspect bien sûr).

CPC n'est d'ailleurs pas anti-console, suffit de voir les tests de Bayonetta, Madworld ou encore quand ils tirent le chapeau des adaptations de jeux consoles réussis sur PC.

J'ai du mal à comprendre les critiques qu'on peut faire au magazine. Je ne fais pas dans le fanboyisme, mais j'aime leur position "on ne cherche pas à se faire vendre par des éditeurs". Et je trouve que ça se fait rare quand on voit les soucis genre Kane & Lynch, ou encore Heavy Rain...

Ce que j'apprécie aussi chez CPC, c'est que les testeurs ont chacun leur style d'écriture, qui est agréable. J'appréciais pas trop Boulon à ses débuts mais force est de constater que plus le temps avance, plus la qualité d'écriture de ses tests est terrible, et c'est vraiment sympa à lire.

A mes yeux, ça reste le seul mag qui mérite vraiment son fric tous les 15 jours. Je suis tombé par hasard sur la nouvelle formule de J....k, (le dernier que j'ai du lire remonte à la fondation de CPC), et bien c'est triste. Le magazine est vraiment fin, les articles sont vraiment bidons, c'est creux, ça ressemble à du Voici pour geeks, c'est vraiment pas ce qui a de mieux à lire. 

Pour le mec qui y connait rien, c'est l'idéal, mais pour un gamer PC passionné circulez,y'a rien à voir. Le seul intérêt de ce genre de magazines, c'est de payer pas cher pour un jeu sympa, ce qui est malheureux.

CPC n'est pas un magazine d'élites, mais il est certain qui ne visent pas une clientèle classique ,mais plus exigeante. Après on aime ou on aime pas.

Je dois paraphraser ce qui doit se dire depuis le début sur le magazine, mais c'est pas grave. L'abonnement est pour bientôt  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

Alors moi, je voulais dire un truc, parce que je m'emmerde là. (En fait, j'ai un dossier à finir pour Canard PC Hardware, mais ce n'est pas grave. Enfin si, mais bon... argh tant pis, je poste).

Il est normal de se lasser de toute chose, et Canard PC n'échappe pas à la règle. C'est aussi vrai pour l'équipe qui le fait, ce qui explique les changements : certains s'en vont, de nouveaux arrivent et d''autres reviennent. Et tous ces changements provoquent des périodes de transitions où chacun se cherche, comme c'est actuellement le cas à CPC.

Notre problème, peut-être est-ce d'ailleurs une force, est de se remettre en question très, trop fréquemment. Dès qu'une critique est émise sur les forums à propos des textes, de la maquette, on s'interroge, on tente de comprendre et si possible de corriger. Et justement, parfois, la peur de mal faire, on ne fait rien, ou rien de clairement établis... alors on stagne, les gens se lassent, et ça recommence.

Mais il n'est pas toujours facile de trouver le bon compromis et qui plus est immédiatement, encore moins la recette miracle. Nous n'avons pas plus que vous la science infuse. 
Un personne de la rédac me disait, il n'y a pas plus d'une semaine : y a un truc qui cloche mais je n'arrive pas à mettre le doigt dessus. Comme quoi, y a un truc qui cloche et quand je vois la qualité globale du mag (ce n'est que mon avis extérieur) ça ne tient surement pas à grand chose. 
Et le plus bizarre, c'est que les critiques arrivent souvent au moment où, justement, l'on pense bien faire notre métier.

Tout cela pour dire que vous n'avez pas idée à quel point nous écoutons vos critiques, et même si l'on en tient jamais compte, elles sont importantes. ok, je plaisante mais ce ne sont pas tant les critiques en elles mêmes qui sont importantes (elles sont rarement les mêmes d'une personne à l'autre) que ce sentiment général de truc qui cloche. Les critiques servent alors à cerner petit à petit le problème parce qu'on ne peut jamais venir à bout de toutes les critiques mais seulement du truc qui cloche.

Mais on va bien finir par trouver, on trouve toujours quand on cherche.

----------


## El Gringo

Alors moi je voulais dire un truc, parce que je suis un peu bourré là. (En fait j'ai juste assez bu pour être joyeux mais pas assez pour être bourré, mais ce n'est pas grave. enfin si, mais bon...argh tant pis, je poste).

Il est normal de se lasser de toute chose, et Canard PC n'échappe pas à la règle. C'est aussi vrai pour l'équipe qui le fait, ce qui explique les changements : certains s'en vont, de nouveaux arrivent et d'autres reviennent. Et tous ces changements provoquent des périodes de transitions où chacun se cherche, comme c'est actuellement le cas à CPC. 

Là où j'arrête de paraphraser Casque, c'est pour dire que c'est normal, et c'est justement ce qu'il disait ce qui prouve que c'est vraiment normal. Nan mais sérieux sans vouloir en rajouter des tonnes s'il y a bien une chose qui est commune à tous les rédacteurs de CPC, c'est la volonté de bien faire. après il ne siffut pas toujours de vouloir, des fois on loupe son coup, mais quand on tente sa chance on le fait sincèrement; 

Bref, j'apporte rien au débat en fait, mais vous ne pouvez pas imaginer à quel point on est sensibles aux critiques quand on écrit dans ce journal, qu'elles soient positives ou négatives, ça nous fait toujours quelque chose quand quelqu'un prend la peine de commenter notre travail (même quand ce ne sont toujours les mêmes autistes qui n'ont rien à faire. je suis moi-même autiste de haut-niveau alors je peux me permettre.). Et il n'y pas pas si longtemps que ça, quand je commençais à bosser pour cpc, j'ai quand même eu le droit à mon topic "le gringo de la honte" parce que je ne correspondais pas aux attentes de certains (et parce que je n'étais pas totalement au point, mais c'est secondaire), qui font peut-être parti de ceux qui me regrettent maintenant. Les lecteurs semblent plus tolérants en ces temps modernes (je refuse l'idée d'être moins compétent à l'époque qu'une vulgaire Moquette qui débute aujourd'hui), mais cpc a beau être réactif (autant qu'il se peut) il faut laisser son temps au temps pour bien faire les choses. Voilà, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir apporté grand chose de constructif (je suis même sûr du contraire), mais j'avais visiblement besoin de m'épancher et on m'a abandonné trop tôt, c'est pour votre gueule tant pis j'avais plus rien à perdre.

Bisous,

Ramon Fernandez

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouaip encouragement à toute l'équipe pour commencer.
Ensuite pour ce qui est des commentaires, ben je pense qu'effectivement il manque un tout petit truc, comme dit znokiss, les "petits" nouveaux ont ce qu'il faut pour faire aussi bien que les anciens. Dans le ton j'ai parfois l'impression qu'il manque l'esprit délirant par moment, voir rock n' roll, j'aime bien quand ça rime à rien des fois.
Mais faut pas m'écouter parce que je suis moitié fini, non sinon moi je laisse à beaucoup des nouveaux le temps de trouver leur ton et leur personnalité. Personnalité qu'on aime lire parce qu'on sait tout de suite qui écrit l'article. Par ex. Omar Boulon même s'il ne signe pas un texte on sait tout de suite que c'est lui, ça manque parfois à certains.
Et puis on a toujours eu la sensation d'être écouté chez CPC et que la qualité est resté primordiale jusqu'à atteindre le perfectionnisme donc j'ai complétement confiance.

Comme disait je ne sais plus qui, on vieillit aussi et avec la trentaine il est possible que notre envi de lire du jeu vidéo se tarisse, voir même notre envie de jeu. Quoique non en fait mon père à 50 balais et il joue encore, oubliez je dis de la merde!

---------- Post ajouté à 03h22 ----------




> Bisous,
> 
> Ramon Fernandez


Tu nous manque, vieux salaud! 

PS : Laisse les autistes tranquilles on représente 80 % du lectorat, sinon on achèterai PC Jeux.

Bisou!

----------


## znokiss

Oah, purée ! Je comprends maintenant, avec les dernières interventions, que la rédac est bien plus attentive que je le pensais aux critiques et suggestions, comme le dit Casque. 
Alors oui, il faut écouter les retours et savoir ce que pensent les gens du mag. Mais attention, merlan quand même à l'esprit...pardon... gardons quand même à l'esprit que nous autres français avons très souvent tendance à râler quand ça va pas et la boucler quand on est content. 

Donc ouaip, y'a des gens qui chouinent pour une coquille, une erreur de Moquette ou de maquette ou d'impression (dans ce dernier cas, vous êtes totalement hors de cause, en plus).. Vous l'entendez et vous réagissez en conséquence (je pense à la brigade de relecture anti-fôtes qui est plus efficace, notamment), mais faut surtout pas trop se prendre la tête pour telle ou telle critique. 
Je plussoie Boulon qui envoie parfois bouler tel aigri par un "écoute coco, on fait notre boulot comme on l'entends, on reste indépendants et pas objectifs mais c'est notre joie". Tous les lecteurs heureux (et y'en a bien plus que des déçus) continuerons d'être content sans pour autant vous le signaler. S'il est important d'écouter les remarques, il ne faut pas non plus que 3 critiques vous stressent trop...

Euh bon, bref, j'ai l'impression que je tourne en rond (et j'suis pas bourré, moi), alors j'arrête. Mais vous, sérieux, continuez.

Et Gringo, non seulement ton post est tout émouvant  ::cry::  mais tellement drôleux également ! A quand le topic "le Gringo de la nostalgie" ?

----------


## Scykhe

C'est exactement pour ça que j'aime Canard PC le mag.

Boulon dit dans son intro de Bioshock 2 qu'en 2007 il croyait naïvement que les développeurs faisait leur boulot pour les joueurs...

En 2010, on a Canard PC et son équipe qui cherchent toujours à faire mieux pour ses lecteurs, qui sont attentifs et présents tout en restant indépendant, drôle et débile.
Alors parfois ce n'est pas parfait, il y a des hauts et des bas et on voit bien que vous ne vous reposez pas sur vos lauriers et que bosser à la rédac est loin d'être une sinécure.

Mais pour ma part tant que cette énergie et cette volonté imprégneront les pages du Canard, je serais toujours content de le lire. 

Voilà, c'est écrit sous l'émotion de la lecture successive du post de Casque et de Gringo mais ça vient du coeur.

----------


## wonder-wombat

> gardons quand même à l'esprit que nous autres français avons très souvent tendance à râler quand ça va pas et la boucler quand on est content.


Ouaip, d'ailleurs je suis content et je la boucle.  ::ninja::

----------


## dalgwen

Les rédacteurs de Canard PC deviennent rapidement mythiques, surtout pour les fans hardcooore qui squattent le forum. Même si beaucoup ici s'en défendront, il y a une forme de vénération (et d'envie?) qui montent au fil du temps.
Quand des petits nouveaux arrivent, leur aura est forcément nulle. Les private joke, le comique de répétition, la personnalité du rédacteur, tout ça n'existe pas encore pour les lecteurs quand ils voient l'article signé "Moquette" ou "JF Sebum", et à moindre degré pour Kahn et Raphi. L'impression de gros délire et de grande famille y perd de sa puissance, c'est normal.
De même, les rédacteurs issus du forum (une bonne partie des nouveaux), n'ont pas cette aura de "mystère". On les sent comme des vieux potes, pas comme des mecs avec le pseudo en rose qui sont "au dessus de nous", dans la stratosphère des jeux vidéos. C'est pas plus mal mais ça contribue sûrement à changer la perception que les vieux lecteurs ont du magazine.
Quand j'essaye de regarder objectivement les articles des nouveaux, je les trouve vraiment excellents. Après, ils ont beau être formidables au niveau du jeu vidéo, ce ne sont pas des articles de Gringo ou Boulon ou Threanor ou ackboo ou etc. Ils ont leur personnalité, mais c'est comme une nouvelle chaussure, elle a beau être géniale -peut être même meilleure que l'ancienne-, il y a toujours une période où tu regrettes tes vieilles baskets pourries avec la tache de vomi (Gringo  :Emo:  )

Je suis sur qu'une partie du mécontentement est à mettre sur le dos de cet ensemble de facteur.
Si j'avais une suggestion à faire, ce serait de continuer à travailler cet esprit de famille, pour aider les nouveaux à se faire un nom et une place dans la tête du lecteur. Des vidéos débiles, des insultes, mettre la webcam de la rédaction dans les toilettes plutôt que sur le bureau de Boulon, etc...

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain, c'est beau comme la fin d'un film Hollywoodien.
Générique !

----------


## znokiss

> Les rédacteurs de Canard PC deviennent rapidement mythiques, surtout pour les fans hardcooore qui squattent le forum. Même si beaucoup ici s'en défendront, il y a une forme de vénération (et d'envie?) qui montent au fil du temps.


Ouais, mais cette vénération peut parfois bien saouler les rédacs eux-même, surtout le genre à monter au créneau "Woah z'y vas, comment tu critique mes idoles connard" à la moindre critique.
Boulon a maintes fois tenté de modérer ce "fan-club"..

Bref, perso, la signature d'un test c'est ce que je regarde en dernier. Je me marre bien en le lisant et après "oh, tiens, c'est de Guy Moquette ? Je pensais que c'était de l'autre...". Donc bon, pour moi ça va.

----------


## jpjmarti

Tout petit ajout parce que je crois que personne ne l'a dit. Ferdine écrit bien au sens littéraire et ça reste assez rare pour être souligné. De ce point de vue-là, il n'y a que Coco Boulon qui ait la même ambition, il me semble.

Je fais aussi partie des lecteurs peu joueurs et mon plaisir de  lecture est aussi lié à cette qualité-là.

Je lirai donc les articles à venir de Ferdine en me délectant par avance des phrases joliment coulantes et des paragraphes savamment construits.

Du Flaubert, quoi !

----------


## dalgwen

> Putain, c'est beau comme la fin d'un film Hollywoodien.
> Générique !


Et ouais, à la fin tout le monde s'aime, et on se rend compte que les amis et la famille c'est  le plus important, et le petit trisomique trouve un foyer d'accueil où on le battra pas trop souvent  :B): .
Tout le monde a droit à son petit moment d'amour niais et naïf et plein de mots vides, et grâce à toi mon cher Canard PC je viens d'avoir le mien. Ouf, je suis tranquille pour un bon moment.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Moi non plus je ne joue pas (plus) tant que ca, je joue même plus souvent sur consoles (bouuuh).
Eh bien j'ai toujours plaisir à lire les tests et les news. Difficile de faire le meilleur mag de l'univers chaque quinzaine, mais après avoir lu des tonnes de mag, si le seul que j'ai gardé c'est canard PC, c'est parce que j'y sens de l'honneteté dans le travail, du sérieux derrière les vannes. Je me sens "informé" quand je lis un test, ce qui n'est pas souvent le cas ailleurs.

----------


## Velgos

> Teh Edn


C'est très vrai. Sans y voir de vieux potes je crois que ça m'emmerde de lire un pseudo que je connais sur le forum. Pour tout le reste j'approuve vigoureusement, comme je suis fier que l'on partage les mêmes colombages !

----------


## Froyok

Personnellement je vais toujours voir qui à écrit l'article. Histoire de me mettre dans l'état d'esprit préalable du testeur. C'est complètement con, car je connais très mal les gens de la rédac (je les connais uniquement par le magazine et le forum). Mais je sais pas, ça me donne un côté rassurant. Je n'aime pas lire un papier sans en connaitre l'auteur, que ce soit cpc ou autre chose. Anonymiser l'article me dérange, je sais pas trop comment l'expliquer... Enfin ça me semble pas logique voilà. 
230€ pour la minute de thérapie. Non remboursable, voyez ça avec Boulon, non, Mr.Chat. Il fait peur Mr.Chat en plus...  :Emo:

----------


## Kekouse

Bon je paye vos putains de salaires alors J'EXIGE une section p0rn dans CanardPC.
Voila tac tac je pose mes conditions de lecteur.

Sinon sans déconner je n'achetais plus de mag JV depuis pfiouuu un bail (genre les derniers c'était des Joystick en 2000. Je suis un peu un mioche de Joy ayant commencé au numéro 10 ou 15).

J'ai acheté le CanardPC sur le dossier Supcom pour voir et depuis je l'achète régulièrement.
Je tenais à dire d'ailleurs que vous avez écorché mon superbe pseudo avec un Z disgracieux.
Je suis passé outre ce crime honteux et j'achète quand même.
Trop bon, trop con, je demande donc une section pr0n pour compenser cette erreur.
(d'autant plus que je paye vos salaires à coup de 4 euros par ci par là...vous ne pouvez pas refuser)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Putain, c'est beau comme la fin d'un film Hollywoodien.
> Générique !


"T'inquiètes Boulon, si tu survis on se fera un BBQ!" 
(Les Ailes de L'Enfer, un film que dis-je un chef d'oeuvre).

----------


## Sylvine

> J'ai une question stupide.
> 
> Tu lis CPC mais ne joue jamais aux jeux, soit, c'est presque compréhensible mais... il doit bien y avoir des jeux qui te font envie quand tu lis les tests, non ? Je sais pas, au bout d'un moment à lire le canard, on doit finir par mettre un doigt dans l'engrenage à un moment ou un autre ?


Pareil que d'autres, je joue quasiment plus, principalement parce que j'ai pas la machine pour, mais aussi pour des raisons personnelles.

Mais je suis toujours abonné à CPC pour deux raisons.
Primo j'en chie pour le trouver en kiosque où j'habite, et en plus je suis feignant. Deuxio pour me tenir un peu informé de ce qui se fait, parce que je veux bosser là dedans, mais là je pense que je pourrais largement me contenter du forum+gamekult+nofrag pour rester à la page.

Pour être honnete, si j'avais un marchand de journaux près de chez moi qui vendait CPC, je pense que je me désabonnerais et que j'achèterais le magazine que ponctuellement, principalement quand des articles m'intéressent dedans.
Parce que des fois y'a des numéros où je saute la moitié des pages, des fois c'est pas de leur faute (les jeux m'intéressent pas) et des fois c'est parce que va y'avoir un dossier de 18 pages sur un truc dont je n'ai strictement rien à branler (droit, hardware, guide stratégique... en fait tout ce qui n'est pas test ou à venir) et là je suis tout triste.
Pour moi, la limite max des articles, ça devrait être 4 pages, rehaussée à 6 dans des cas exceptionnels. Après on prend le risque de faire chier les gens qui sont pas intéressés pas le sujet.
Je suis prêt à lire 4 pages d'un truc qui m'intéresse pas trop si c'est bien écrit, au dessus je zappe.

Mais il me semble avoir noté une amélioration de ce coté dernièrement, donc je croise les doigts pour que ça dure.




> Pour ma part, j'ai l'impression que les critiques qu'on vise sur le magazine du genre "-5/10" etc, c'est n'importe quoi ne sont vraiment pas fondées. Beaucoup de gens pensent (à mon avis) qu'une note s'avère être LA vérité absolue, et ne cherche pas à aller plus loin. Je lis CPC depuis le 1er (le papier commence à jaunir d'ailleurs),et certes si j'aime bien voir la note, je m'intéresse plus au contenu du test, et essayer le jeu moi-même si possible, pour me forger ma propre opinion.


Je sais que la note n'est pas primordiale, mais elle est importante dans le sens où elle va permettre de se faire une idée rapidement de la qualité du jeu.
Mais après moi ça me gène pas plus que ça les notes folkloriques du style 15/10 ou -5, parce qu'on comprends que le jeu est bon ou au contraire merdique.




> Alors certes on peut dire "ouais ils cassent le consoleux", et ça remonte à bien longtemps dans le mag, ce qui peut-être lourd par certains moments, mais c'est justifié. Quand on nivelle le gameplay par le bas en rendant un jeu une promenade de santé, c'est dommage. Modern Warfare 2 c'est un putain de shoot sur rails, et c'est normal de défoncer le jeu (pas uniquement sur cet aspect bien sûr).


Comme j'ai dis, moi ce que j'aime pas c'est quand un testeur (et par "un testeur" il faut comprendre Boulon dans 70% des cas) est beaucoup trop impliqué dans le test. Que ça soit pour le saquer ou l'encenser.
C'est sans doute personnel, mais des fois des jeux qui se tapent des supers notes et des tests dithyrambiques, quand je les essayes, ma réaction c'est "Mouais, tout ça pour ça...".
Et au contraire, un jeu qui va se faire démonter, une fois devant l'écran je me dis qu'au final il est pas si mauvais que ça.

Mon chouchou c'était plus Gringo qui était assez détaché des tests, moins sérieux, plus spontané. J'avais l'impression d'avoir juste l'avis d'un joueur qui s'y connait, et j'en demande pas plus. 
Moi les tests qui vont décortiquer méticuleusement un jeu en analysant les implications, les tenants et les aboutissants avec pleins de mots compliqués ça me branche pas plus que ça.
J'ai l'impression de lire du BHL après (ah ouais, moi quand je taille, je fais pas semblant  :Cigare: ).

Avant c'était pas trop gênant, parce que c'était assez équilibré, mais c'est vrai que là, j'ai l'impression d'avoir quasiment plus que du Boulon et des nouveaux probablement influencés par Boulon (involontairement je pense).
Après comme ça été dis, il faudra probablement laisser un peu de temps pour que ça s'affine, mais j'ai un peu peur que le magazine garde indéfiniment ce coté trop sérieux/cynique.
Je demande le retour de l'idiotie et de l'ignorance crasse dans Canard PC!




> Putain, c'est beau comme la fin d'un film Hollywoodien.
> Générique !


T'as cru que j'allais arrêter de râler?  :tired:

----------


## Robix66

> Je réponds parce que pour moi c'est pareil.
> 
> Je joue relativement peu, un peu plus en ce moment mais je dois tourner à 4-5 "gros" jeux par an. Par gros jeux, j'entends HL², Bioshock, STALKER, L4D.. (je ne compte pas les petites gâteries à la Plant VS Zombie, Braid, Osmos...)
> Bien sur, quand je lis un test enthousiaste d'un The Witcher, d'un Mass Effect 2 ou autre, ça donne bien envie, certes.
> Mais c'est avant tout distrayant et intéressant à lire. Je n'y jouerais sans doute pas par manque de temps et d'envie et donc non, je ne "tombe pas dans l'engrenage".


Ben ouais, mais lui à l'air de dire que c'est à aucuns jeux (ou alors c'est une façon de parler). 

'fin bref.

----------


## M.Rick75

C'est ici le topic où on donne des notes aux rédacteurs? Cool.

Bon, je veux pas faire long ce serait pas bien utile et je ne ferais que répéter plusieurs trucs déjà écrits (yop, perso je me fous dans la case où, malgré des changements internes perceptibles, je trouve toujours plus que largement mon compte avec le mag).

En lisant, ici, les avis sur les nouveaux venus dans le mag, je me suis souvenu qu'à l'arrivée de Boulon (il me semble qu'il est arrivé un peu après Gringo, non?) j'avais un peu le même ressenti que certains ont avec les derniers numéros de CPC. Je trouvais les blagues pas droles, il y avait un truc de bachage entre Gringo et Boulon dans leurs tests respectifs et j'avais souvent l'impression que c'était du premier degré et que ça bouffait la place par rapport aux trucs qu'ils avaient à dire sur le jeu.
En tout cas, j'aime beaucoup les papiers de Guy Moquette (et ça fait de la respiration, de la variation par rapport à certains numéros quasi 100% Boulon des derniers temps), le ton et dès ses premiers articles dans CPC.

Pour continuer le feedback (peut-être plus dans la section Hardware du fofo? Mais j'y vais jamais ça me fait peur), il y en a pas souvent pour les news Hard (Doc Teraboule?), j'aime beaucoup la manière dont c'est écrit alors qu'à la base les trucs techs un peu poussé ou le matos ça m'intéresse d'assez loin.

C'est un peu chiant d'écrire des trucs positifs et c'est vrai que ça donne l'impression qu'on a pas grand chose à dire mais je me dit que ce qui me foutrait les boules, c'est que ce soit la rédac qui se lasse de CPC parce que je trouve qu'il y a vraiment pas d'équivalent dans la presse micro et si on vire la comparaison avec la presse micro (qui ne sera jamais super flateuse vu la pauvreté du truc et parfois la malhonnêteté... Paye tes articles achetés à l'étranger dans des mags consoles avec une cible ado/pré-ado, les trucs faits par un turnover perpetuel de stagiaires ou 2,3 personnes qui n'en ont globalement rien à foutre), on a vraiment un titre où on sent l'exigence que vous mettez à le faire (wha.. c'est pas très joli, toutes mes confuses), un truc classe toute catégorie confondue (je pige que certains puissent se lasser... bref, je mets pas ça pour dire, "purée vous avez tord". Juste, à titre perso, je trouve que ça se sent l'ambition qu'il y a pour ce mag).




> (...)moi ce que j'aime pas c'est quand un testeur (et par "un testeur" il faut comprendre Boulon dans 70% des cas) est beaucoup trop impliqué dans le test. Que ça soit pour le saquer ou l'encenser.
> C'est sans doute personnel, mais des fois des jeux qui se tapent des supers notes et des tests dithyrambiques, quand je les essayes, ma réaction c'est "Mouais, tout ça pour ça...".(...)


Pas pour te contredire mais j'ai juste l'avis opposé. Je trouve que Boulon excelle dans son coté passionata, gros dur ou grosse guimauve. La prise à parti passionnelle (prise à parti du lecteur dans le mag où le forum), le coté affectif. Par exemple, je trouve que le test de Stalker ou The Void résume bien ça (tu dis pas autre chose, je sais). Pour Stalker, il occulte (selon moi) plusieurs détails du jeu mais c'est pas génant en connaissant la personne qui écrit (peut-être pour quelqu'un qui découvrirait le mag? Mais même là je suis pas sur) et, au delà, ça reste pertinent objectivement car le gros truc de Stalker c'est l'ambiance. Bref. S'il y avait que du Boulon's style je pense que ce serait surement fatiguant mais, le coté subjectif (surtout qu'en fond il y a toujours des élements qui permettent de te faire ton propre avis) ça fait parti des qualités de CPC.

----------


## KiwiX

Vous pouvez pas arrêtez avec vos phrases longues cmb ? 

Gringo  ::lol::   ::wub::  un topic "gringo de la honte" ?  :tired:

----------


## karibou666

> Ben ouais, mais lui à l'air de dire que c'est à aucuns jeux (ou alors c'est une façon de parler).
> 
> 'fin bref.


A quasiment aucun jeu plutôt, j'ai fais ma petite pupute et j'ai acheté une x360 pour GTA IV, je l'ai gardée pour Street Fighter IV et je la garderai pour super Street Fighter IV parce qu'en plus j'ai un HRAP EX qui prend la poussière c'est dire si je suis une putain de honte (par contre j'attends le dossier pour éventuellement le modder histoire de rendre sa possession encore plus absurde).

Les derniers jeux pc que j'ai essayé c'est un peu de Anno 1701, une bonne partie du jeu avec le mec qui ressemble à penance dans l'espace, un peu de Bioshock et un mini Chouilla de Dark Knight.

J'ai juste plus la gnaque pour me faire des sessions de plusieurs heures, je suis devenu quelqu'un d'un peu dispersé dans ses occupations. Il faut boire des coups, passer des soirées en tête à tête avec sa copine, lire des piles de comics, regarder des épisodes de séries qui s'accumulent méchamment, profiter à bloc de sa carte UGC, zoner des plombes sur internet en rien foutant...
Ça me bouffe tout mon temps ce bordel qu'on appelle l'existence en milieu urbain, en plus j'ai tendance à m'endormir comme une merde sur le coup de minuit (mon moi de 16 ans à honte de mon moi de 30 ans.)

Du coup faut bien reconnaitre que le jeu sur lequel j'ai passé le plus de temps en 2009 ça doit être Peggle, l'année d'avant ça devait être Picross DS...

Il est loin le temps ou j'étais enchainé à ma megadrive dans une cave autrichienne...

----------


## Frypolar

> Et pour continuer sur le feedback (peut-être plus dans la section Hardware du fofo? Mais j'y vais jamais ça me fait peur), il y en a pas souvent pour les news Hard (Doc Teraboule?), j'aime beaucoup la manière dont c'est écrit alors qu'à la base les trucs techs un peu poussé ou le matos ça m'intéresse d'assez loin.


Les news Hardware sont de Monsieur Fishbone. D'ailleurs c'est écrit depuis quelques numéros en haut de la page de droite. Et effectivement, les gens en parlent peu  :tired: .

----------


## znokiss

Bah perso, le hardware me saoule, sauf dans CPC, où l'humour continuel et le ton badin me font toujours passer un excellent moment !

----------


## karibou666

Moi le hardware, je le lis juste après l'édito, j'aime la prose et les objets.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bah perso, le hardware me saoule, sauf dans CPC, où l'humour continuel et le ton badin me font toujours passer un excellent moment !


+1. J'ai jamais pu m'intéresser à ça, sauf en lisant cpc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est vrai que le facteur "ancien forumeur" qui devienne rédacteur agrée de CPC, ça peut jouer sur l'à priori des lecteurs/foruemeurs habitués à converser avec eux.
Mais bon, je trouve qu'ils s'en sortent pas si mal, puis comme on les "connaît" on peut les insulter plus facilement  ::ninja:: 

Puis on a eu pas mal d'Ackboo ces derniers temps, et y'a pas à dire, le monsieur fait honneur à sa réputation. Le seul type capable de me faire lire et relire un test de wargame ou de simu casse-bonbons  ::love::

----------


## Shapa

> Les news Hardware sont de *Monsieur* Fishbone. D'ailleurs c'est écrit depuis quelques numéros en haut de la page de droite. Et effectivement, les gens en parlent peu .


Fixed  :B): .

Sinon 8 pages de Kilfou, si c'est pas bon commence a courir mec, on ne voles pas 8 pages de CPC pour faire de la merde  :tired: .

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ackboo ces derniers temps, et y'a pas à dire, le monsieur fait honneur à sa réputation. Le seul type capable de me faire lire et relire un test de wargame ou de simu casse-bonbons


C'est bien ici où, on note les rédacteurs? (Bis repetita)  ::P: 
Pour ce dernier numéro de cpc je l'ai trouvé un peu gentil et généreux avec Assassin's Creed 2 (auquel je joue en ce moment...), et pas par rapport au truc Uplay mais au jeu lui-même.
Bref, c'est juste mon avis et je ne lui en voudrais pas (trop) s'il ne trouve pas le temps de faire un erratum dans le prochain numéro.

----------


## jpjmarti

> J'ai l'impression de lire du BHL après (ah ouais, moi quand je taille, je fais pas semblant ).


Sauf que BHL, il ne bosse pas, il est ignare et il écrit comme un CM2 doué. Rien de tout cela ne va à Coco Boulon.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Ça faisait longtemps qu'un numéro de CPC n'avait fait autant parlé sur le fofo.  ::O: 
:seretirediscrètementsurlapointdespieds:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bah perso, le hardware me saoule, sauf dans CPC, où l'humour continuel et le ton badin me font toujours passer un excellent moment !


Mouais pareil c'est vrai. Mais euh, c'est Fishbone qui écrit  ::P:

----------


## Sylvine

> Pas pour te contredire mais j'ai juste l'avis opposé. Je trouve que Boulon excelle dans son coté passionata, gros dur ou grosse guimauve. La prise à parti passionnelle (prise à parti du lecteur dans le mag où le forum), le coté affectif. Par exemple, je trouve que le test de Stalker ou The Void résume bien ça (tu dis pas autre chose, je sais). Pour Stalker, il occulte (selon moi) plusieurs détails du jeu mais c'est pas génant en connaissant la personne qui écrit (peut-être pour quelqu'un qui découvrirait le mag? Mais même là je suis pas sur) et, au delà, ça reste pertinent objectivement car le gros truc de Stalker c'est l'ambiance. Bref. S'il y avait que du Boulon's style je pense que ce serait surement fatiguant mais, le coté subjectif (surtout qu'en fond il y a toujours des élements qui permettent de te faire ton propre avis) ça fait parti des qualités de CPC.


Oui je sais que y'a beaucoup de gens qui aiment bien les tests à Boulon, je voudrais juste un peu plus d'équilibre au niveau des testeurs.
Ackboo c'est plutôt sobre (même si j'ai l'impression qu'il a parfois tendance à surnoter un peu, mais rien de grave), j'aime bien et avant y'avait Gringo.

----------


## Terrestrial

> Et sinon une précision de taille, car c'est bien joli de railler Chris Taylor en page 7 du n°208, mais Total Annihilation Kingdom, bah c'est pas son jeu, non Monsieur, Chris Taylor était déjà parti de Cavedog ..... la culture video ludique se perd



Ça évidemment, quand on ne fait que marquer "total annihilation + king" sur google  ::):

----------


## aen0

Après tout ce déballage de critiques constructives sur la rédac et le mag  ::rolleyes:: , je vais parler d'un truc très important (ou même plus) de ce numéro que personne n'a remarqué mais qui est oh combien important pour un canard : QUI A DÉCIDÉ DE BAISSER LE GRAMMAGE DU PAPIER !§!!! C'est une insulte, on ne peut plus se torcher le cul avec !  ::lol::

----------


## Bah

J'apporte, peut-être, ma pierre à l'édifice. Je ne sais pas quoi penser du dossier de 8 (!) pages sur la BD dans le jeu vidéo (je le résume comme ça, sans trop savoir si ça parle que de ça hein, j'aurai jamais le courage de le lire, parce que j'arrive pas à m'y intéresser. Désolé.). 

Je suis tiraillé entre deux pensées. La première c'est : "Chouette, ils peuvent faire le truc qu'ils veulent dans une longueur démente et prendre des risques". La seconde c'est : "Là c'est quand même plus de 10% du mag que je ne vais pas lire, pour cause de désintérêt total pour le sujet. Ca fait beaucoup".

Bref, je ne sais vraiment pas quoi en penser. Dans l'absolu, je suis vraiment content que vous puissiez vous permettre ça. En tant que lecteur, je suis super frustré que le truc le plus long de ce mag ne me soit pas destiné.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Après tout ce déballage de critiques constructives sur la rédac et le mag , je vais parler d'un truc très important (ou même plus) de ce numéro que personne n'a remarqué mais qui est oh combien important pour un canard : QUI A DÉCIDÉ DE BAISSER LE GRAMMAGE DU PAPIER !§!!! C'est une insulte, on ne peut plus se torcher le cul avec !


L'imprimeur ne nous a pas consulté.

----------


## Anonyme871

Ha, vous voyez que vous avez changé de papier. J'avais juste un numéro d'avance.

----------


## Baron

Je voulais juste faire un retour sur la news "76 - année érotique" qui nous incite à aller voir les jeux disponibles au GOG.

Moi je veux bien mais si on va au GOG, on peut au moins payer en liquide?  ::O:

----------


## znokiss

> Je voulais juste faire un retour sur la news "76 - année érotique" qui nous incite à aller voir les jeux disponibles au GOG.
> 
> Moi je veux bien mais si on va au GOG, on peut au moins payer en liquide?


Pour aller au GOG, mieux vaut payer avec du papier.

----------


## ShinSH

> Pour aller au GOG, mieux vaut payer avec du papier.


Et revenir sans. :zno:

----------


## Baron

> Pour aller au GOG, mieux vaut payer avec du papier.


 Pas avec un chèque en bois alors  ::ninja::

----------


## ticonderoga

> ...Puis on a eu pas mal d'Ackboo ces derniers temps, et y'a pas à dire, le monsieur fait honneur à sa réputation. Le seul type capable de me faire lire et relire un test de wargame ou de simu casse-bonbons


Ca me rassure de ne pas être le seul...

----------


## Athelas

J'ai bien aimé ce numéro, la lecture était fort plaisante. Et puis bon, pour la fameuse "patte littéraire des nouveaux qu'on connaît pas qui c'est", ça ne gêne pas. Bordayl, on peut lire un magazine sans devenir groupie des rédacteurs.

En plus, on sait que les nouveaux vont devoir systématiquement se taper les tests de ce qui semble à priori être des bouses, c'est ce qui fait toute le fumet de CPC.  ::rolleyes:: 

Non vraiment, un bon numéro, bien joué les gars.

----------


## Numeror

J'étais hilare au début de l'article sur ce jeu de camion obscur dont j'ai déjà oublié le nom.

Merci à Guy Moquette (dont même le pseudonyme m'a fait rire).

J'ai beaucoup apprécié également la minute culturelle sur Histoire de la Laideur de Louis-Ferdinand Sébum (enfin d'Umberto Eco, vous me comprenez).


Et comme tout le monde, j'ai tiqué en voyant le 4/10 pour Battlefield : Bad Company 2. Peut-être qu'il aurait fallu mettre en gras et en rose sur un bandeau vert clignotant : "Attention, ceci n'est que le test de la version solo", ou comme dans Joystik (il me semble ?) préciser note solo et note multi séparément.


Merci à vous d'agrémenter ma vie qui, sans votre magazine, aurait été fade et insipide.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bordayl, on peut lire un magazine sans devenir groupie des rédacteurs.


Mouais perso c'est grâce à l'attachement d'anciens membres de Joy que j'ai acheté cpc, pas parce qu'il était fabriqué avec du papier qui tâche et qu'il fallait que je fasse 3 librairies pour le trouver. Et je dois pas être le seul...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Baron

Bah comment vous avez fait pour savoir qu'ils avaient fait un new canard?  ::huh:: 

Pasque moi je suis resté (trop) longtemps chez Joy sans savoir qu'il y avait un nouveau canard. Pas parce que je suis autiste, hein, notez, mais parce qu'à chaque fois ce que je voyais chez le marchand donnait pas envie (et canard PC, pas vu...  :Emo:  )

----------


## Velgos

> Bah comment vous avez fait pour savoir qu'ils avaient fait un new canard? 
> 
> Pasque moi je suis resté (trop) longtemps chez Joy sans savoir qu'il y avait un nouveau canard. Pas parce que je suis autiste, hein, notez, mais parce qu'à chaque fois ce que je voyais chez le marchand donnait pas envie (et canard PC, pas vu...  )


'Tain, t'as raison, je me souviens pas du tout comment j'ai été au courant du truc. Surtout que je suis jamais au courant de rien.  :nawak:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Moi c'est grâce a Couly que j'ai acheté le numéro 1 jusqu'au 208 (avec une trêve de 6 mois en 2006 pour ma période en mission).

Quand j'ai vu cet œuf sur la couverture et l'édito d'un ancien joy (j'ai pas tenu 3 mois avec les nouveaux et leur poutre, juste pour la partie hardware). Ce fut un de mes meilleurs moment.J'ai reconnu de suite le dessin et donc l'espoir d'avoir des nouvelles de la bande et tout ça a cause d'un "lapin rose" (si si )... 

Mon ancienne "copine" c'était fait la malle avec un des mecs qui a bossé à Gamekult au tout début de leur création (Enfoiré t'es retourné sur Paris alors que j'étais sur le terrain...Je te hais Lapin Rose (son pseudo sur caramail a l'époque et sur gamekult parait il )...) Et il m'avait brisé mon petit cœur a l'époque de la fermeture du site de joystick ce gros couillon binoclard:

"Ouais tu sais les mecs de Joystick je les ai rencontré.....

-Ouah la chance j'aurais adoré les connaitre.

-...Et c'est des gros cons surtout Mr patate (sic).Tiens c'est gentil de me présenté Sandrine.

Puis étant moins présent et lui toujours là pour la consoler, elle m'as quitter pour partir avec lui sur Paris.

Triste comme pas deux j'ai changé d'affectation pour repartir sur autre chose et c'est a la gare de rennes en partant pour Brest que je vois le Canard PC number one.

Ma vie a été entouré par le jeux vidéo, alors que jamais j'ai eu d'ordi avant ma première paye que je vivais dans un hameau de 4 habitants avec un intermarché a 10 kms le plus proche comme ravitaillement.Que toutes ma carrière c'est dans le militaire a entrainé des chiens de pistage et de défenses, des entrainement de dingue qui font que je vais être dans un fauteuil roulant avant mes 35 ans si ca continu ainsi (merci l'armée).

Et je sais pas pourquoi je dis tout ça mais j'ai l'impression que ces ces petits rien qui vous mène par le bout du nez toutes votre vie.

----------


## Silver

Putain, c'est beau comme la fin d'un téléfilm français.
Générique !

 ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est vrai que moi aussi je n'étais pas au courant de l'existence de CPC avant 2 ans, et en vérifiant dans mes Joystick j'ai vu que la transition d'équipe s'était faite sans un au revoir, ni merci, ni merde (en tous cas je n'ai rien vu dans les éditos).

Je crois que ce qui m'avait le plus touché c'est la fin des aventures de Tarace dans les livrets.  :Emo:

----------


## Eklis

> j'ai pas tenu 3 mois avec les nouveaux et leur poutre


Hahaha. Pas faux.  :^_^: 




> en vérifiant dans mes Joystick j'ai vu que la transition d'équipe s'était faite sans un au revoir, ni merci, ni merde (en tous cas je n'ai rien vu dans les éditos).


Si si ils l'ont indiqué dans un édito en expliquant un peu pourquoi, c'était Casque je crois à l'époque vu que Moulinex s'était déjà barré.  ::):

----------


## KiwiX

Bon allez, je critique : J'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal sur ce 208. L'actu, j'en avais déjà fais le tour sur le net et les jeux testés ne m'ont globalement, pas intéressés. Côté hardware, rien de bien passionnant pour une fois... Bref : on arrive vraiment dans une période particulière.

Seul espoir cependant : 

Spoiler Alert! 


La grosse surprise dans le prochain numéro ? E.Y.E. ?  :Bave:

----------


## Froyok

> Bon allez, je critique : J'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal sur ce 208. L'actu, j'en avais déjà fais le tour sur le net et les jeux testés ne m'ont globalement, pas intéressés. Côté hardware, rien de bien passionnant pour une fois... Bref : on arrive vraiment dans une période particulière.
> 
> Seul espoir cependant : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La grosse surprise dans le prochain numéro ? E.Y.E. ?


Z'ont dis pas en mars, et boulon à dis que la surprise était pas top. Et boulon ne crache aps sur E.Y.E. !  :B):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Awakening ? LOL LO LOL OLOL

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bah comment vous avez fait pour savoir qu'ils avaient fait un new canard?


Je ne sais pas si on peut le dire...

Une des pages les plus sombres du canard...

Ma mémoire peut me trahir.



Spoiler Alert! 


Un message de parfaits inconnus dans ma boîte aux lettres. Une liste de diffusion. Du... du spam ! Mais ils ne l'ont fait qu'une toute petite minuscule fois (sauf El Gringo qui depuis m'écrit 3 fois par semaine pour me proposer du v1ag4a pour avoir une grosse boite).

----------


## kaldanm

Perso j'avais arrété la lecture de la presse videoludique pendant 2 ans suite a une plongée en apnée dans le monde merveilleux des MMORPG (Everquest notemment).

J'ai acheté quelques Joy ensuite, mais ca me faisais plus rien... Je croyais que j'etait vieux et que le jeu video, c'etait plus un truc de vieux con de lire des journeaux qui reprennent les meme photos et infos que tu peux avoir en surfant 30 minutes par semaine sur Internet, avec en plus sur le Web de multiples sons de cloches et des infos plus fraiches.

Et puis un pote même pas lecteur m'a expliqué que l'ancienne team avait pondu un nouveau journal, format hebdomadaire, tous les mercredi. Le rythme de fou furieux, je m'etonne que vous ayez tenu si longtemps avec cette formule  ::): .

Concernant les derniers numeros, je trouve que Raphi s'affirme dans l'ecriture, il est bien monté en puissance. Bientot il aura le droit de pretendre à un pseudo d'ecrivain ! 
Et Guy Moquette, c'est pas mal aussi, j'attends la suite  ::): .

----------


## flochy

Salut, c'est ici le topic des vieux cons qui lisaient joy et qui l'ont quitté avec l'équipe pour lire cpc ? Non ? Ah.
Ben moi je suis un (pas si) vieux con, qui lisait joy étant ado et qui a entendu dire que les anciens se barraient faire le propre mag. Voilà comment j'ai acheté cpc n°1.
Depuis, de l'eau a passé sous les ponts, mais en gros :
c'était bien avant, c'est bien maintenant, et ce sera bien après. Pas toujours de la même manière, mais bien quand même.
Alors, je n'ai pas encore lu le 208, mais de toutes manières (et c'est normal je pense) tout ne m'intéresse pas toujours. Je n'irai pas crier au scandale (même si ce journal reste un scandale) pour autant.
Et en parcourant ce topic, dalgwen m'a éclairé (quelques pages plus haut) : le plus important pour moi, c'est "l'esprit cpc". Après vous pouvez être hyper subjectifs, ne tester que le multi d'un jeu, m'en fout... Tant qu'il y a l'esprit.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Après vous pouvez être hyper subjectifs, ne tester que le multi d'un jeu, m'en fout... Tant qu'il y a l'esprit.


Et les BD de Couly.

----------


## kaldanm

Ben curieusement j'ai jamais accroché aux BDs de Couly. Pourtant j'aime ce style de dessin, mais ça passe pas  :tired: .

Mais c'est tout l'interets de ce mag : Il y a plusieurs niveaux de lectures, plusieurs couches*, du coup ça plait a differents types de lecteurs.

_(* certains les appellent "pages")_

----------


## Baron

Moi j'étais assez fan de Yacine mais après, ça passait comme dans un métro alors j'ai plus tout retenu  :tired: 

Ceci dit, j'avais bien noté à l'époque le changement, notamment avec le blog de Caféine je crois (celui là même par lequel j'avais appris le drame pour Seb  ::'(:  ). Mais j'avais crû comprendre que Casque lançait un mag... sur les DVD  ::huh:: 

Si j'avais su...  :Emo: 




> Moi c'est grâce a Couly (...)par le bout du nez toutes votre vie.


T'es pas sur le topic de la louse, toi?  ::huh:: 




> sauf El Gringo qui depuis m'écrit 3 fois par semaine pour me proposer du v1ag4a pour avoir une grosse boite)


  :^_^:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Un bout de l'Histoire pour certains.

----------


## Baron

Celui-là, c'est celui qui a dû m'échapper...  ::|:

----------


## johnclaude

Je voulais juste dire que ce numéro m'a bien donné envie de jouer à assassin's creed 2(les PPP sur ma box en rentrant du taf m'ont gentiment fait comprendre que le prendre sur console m'éviteraient des crises de nerfs en cas de merdouilles de box), alors que les quelques minutes que j'avais passé sur le 1 m'avaient bien parues longues et inintéressantes, j'ai trouvé le test bien sympathique.

Concernant la forme du magajine, moi j'aimais bien quand les news étaient signées, mais bon ça c'est secondaire.


ps: concernant Guy Moquette il me semble que le nombre de ses articles (qui sont sympas) est en constante augmentation, je suppose que Boulon le menace pour faire augmenter son rendement.

----------


## Baron

C'est vrai que c'est mieux quand les news sont signées. On sait qui fait quoi, c'est plus transparent.

On voyait bien qu'Arctor était 100% polémique  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Nope, c'est pas mieux.
Ca gâche tout.
Bande de béotiens.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

T'es pas objectif coco !

----------


## Jolaventur

> T'essaye de placer ton CV ?


Non je pense que ça part d'une bonne intention à savoir motiver Half à se dépasser.

----------


## O.Boulon

T"es pas du métier coco...

----------


## galoustic

> C'est vrai que c'est mieux quand les news sont signées. On sait qui fait quoi, c'est plus transparent.
> 
> On voyait bien qu'Arctor était 100% polémique


Je ne dirais pas mieux,  mais pour les ultra-curieux comme moi,  ça a fait plaisir ce changement.... et les auteurs, ainsi, ne peuvent qu'assumer leur prise de position/avis  ::): 

Maintenant un retour en arrière, ben ça sera pas la mort, c'est qu'des news      (si certains n'assument pas qu'on les identifie... ::ninja::  afin de pouvoir trahir la profondeur de leur prose, pour un style plus fun/loufoque  ben c'est leur choix, et pis depuis quand notre avis compte réellement  ::rolleyes::  ?).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Nope, c'est pas mieux.
> Ca gâche tout.
> Bande de béotiens.


Ouai c'est mieux quand c'est pas signé.
Je dévelloperais plus tard.

----------


## Guest

> Non je pense que ça part d'une bonne intention à savoir motiver Half à se dépasser.


Bah il s'est déjà dépassé, il a acheté Dark and Light.

----------


## flochy

> Ouai c'est mieux quand c'est pas signé.
> Je dévelloperais plus tard.


Disons que quand c'est signé, ça évite les discussions : 
[canardeur 1]  - ah ouais cette news c'est ackboo qui l'a écrite, je reconnais son style !
[canardeur 2] - mais pas du tout, la joke c'est une boulon-like !
[canardeur 1] - gros noob, je me suis abonné au CPC n°2, je sais quand même dire...

etc, topic à flood.

Mais sinon ça ne change pas grand chose. Ah si, pas de signature = plus de place = plus de news.
CQFD.

----------


## xheyther

Pourquoi ça choque tant de monde qu'elles ne soient plus signées les news ? J'ai du mal à comprendre...

----------


## essaion

Pasque c'était mieux quand c'était signé ?
Je vais avoir du mal à argumenter, mais on sait jamais... J'ai du mal à accepter la plupart des changements (le fameux syndrome du "c'était mieux avant") ; mais là, curieusement, quand les news ont commencé à être signées, j'ai carrément *apprécié* le changement. Peut-être parce que ça permet aussi de se familiariser avec les prises de position de chaque rédacteur, et donc de mieux comprendre chaque nouvelle news/article de ce rédacteur. Par exemple, à un moment je me suis senti super pote avec Bob A., quand j'étais persuadé que le réchauffement climatique était un gros mytho. Maintenant, je suis certain du contraire (ouais je sais, cet hiver est froid en France, c'est pas la question), alors je le trouve de plus en plus relou sur le sujet (ce qui m'empêche pas de l'apprécier, hein).

En gros, ces signatures, ça rajoute de l'émotion à ma lecture. Et en fait, c'est exactement ce que je recherche dans CPC : de l'émotion. Alors si ça va dans ce sens là, ben c'est tout bon.

Je n'épilogue pas sur la question de la qualité de CPC depuis quelques numéros. Moi aussi je ressens comme un flottement depuis quelque temps, mais de toute façon je me suis réabo pour deux ans en novembre ou décembre. Donc bon, on verra. Mais les jeux de mots, putain les gars, pitié.

Euh... au fait, j'ai pas tout capté (mais je suis abruti, je suis déjà au courant, vous fatiguez pas) : Kahn Moundir, c'est Kahn Lusth ? Pourquoi "Moundir" ? Et pourquoi des putains de (c) à tout bout de champ ? Tiens, pendant que j'y suis, j'ai pas non plus pigé "en 2010 qui montent en moins comme les pieds d'une mère". J'espérais comprendre en recopiant la citation, mais non, y a rien qui vient.

Maintenant, je me barre : je suis super à la bourre pour aller remplacer un serveur chez un client.

----------


## Vevster

> Maintenant, je me barre : je suis super à la bourre pour aller remplacer un serveur chez un client.


Ouais dépêche toi, on t'attends depuis samedi  ::):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

1. Ca fait chier Boulon alors ça fait parler sur le topic.
2. Et puis effectivement ça évite de se prendre la tête à essayer de retrouver le style. Surtout quand on est comme moi parfois et qu'on lit en dormant à moitié  :Emo: 

Putain j'ai trop bu et je lag au boulot... 

Pour Moundir et les (c) voir forum tout et rien et le sujet sur Moundir L'Aventurier de le Amour.

----------


## Baron

Trop long...  ::|: 

Sinon pour les news signés, c'est juste pour pas montrer que les lendemains de cuite, y a qu'un newser qui rame pour remplir les pages.

Il pourrait aussi falsifier les signatures mais alors là ça se verrait carrément trop, l'anonymat permettant de semer le doute. 

Je mise 10 euros  :B):

----------


## znokiss

> Mais les jeux de mots, putain les gars, pitié.


Ah mais là, je veux bien proposer mes compétences (avec les loups). Si ça va faire décoller les ventes (ce qui est certain, t'amarre), je suis partant (de pluie). Et tout ça pour pas un rond (meurt à la fin).

Boulon : -> MP.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Canard Znokiss: pour public averti. Fortement averti."

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Zno c'est du grand Art (tiflette).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne vais pas relire les 12 pages du thread mais je dois déclarer que j'ai trouvé le dossier de Kilfou génial. Voilà. D'autant plus génial que le thème ne m'inspirant pas du tout, je n'ai pas lu le dossier jusqu'à ce matin. Là, durant une période de désœuvrement pendant mon téléchargement de "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology", j'ai jeté un oeil endormi sur le début du dossier et ma mâchoire est tombée :

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" mais c'est trop bon !

Je ne savais pas qui avait écrit car le style était à part (un genre de GMB allégé qui aurait passé une nuit de sexe torride avec ackboo), la construction impeccable et les vannes naturelles.
Du coup j'ai dévoré avec plaisir un article sur un sujet qui sinon m'aurait laissé de marbre. Alors qu'il arrive que j'abandonne la lecture d'un sujet a priori intéressant car il est mal traité.

Donc j'espère vivement que Kilfou aura l'opportunité de nous rendre d'autres pépitos comme ça.

----------


## Baron

Alors j'ai pas encore lu mais sur le post de dessus, là, j'ai retenu un truc...





> "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology"



...le lien!  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je ne vais pas relire les 12 pages du thread mais je dois déclarer que j'ai trouvé le dossier de Kilfou génial. Voilà. D'autant plus génial que le thème ne m'inspirant pas du tout, je n'ai pas lu le dossier jusqu'à ce matin. Là, durant une période de désœuvrement pendant mon téléchargement de "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology", j'ai jeté un oeil endormi sur le début du dossier et ma mâchoire est tombée :
> 
> "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" mais c'est trop bon !
> 
> Je ne savais pas qui avait écrit car le style était à part (un genre de GMB allégé qui aurait passé une nuit de sexe torride avec ackboo), la construction impeccable et les vannes naturelles.
> Du coup j'ai dévoré avec plaisir un article sur un sujet qui sinon m'aurait laissé de marbre. Alors qu'il arrive que j'abandonne la lecture d'un sujet a priori intéressant car il est mal traité.
> 
> Donc j'espère vivement que Kilfou aura l'opportunité de nous rendre d'autres pépitos comme ça.


Merci !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je ne vais pas relire les 12 pages du thread mais je dois déclarer que j'ai trouvé le dossier de Kilfou génial. Voilà. D'autant plus génial que le thème ne m'inspirant pas du tout, je n'ai pas lu le dossier jusqu'à ce matin. Là, durant une période de désœuvrement pendant mon téléchargement de "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology", j'ai jeté un oeil endormi sur le début du dossier et ma mâchoire est tombée :
> 
> "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" mais c'est trop bon !
> 
> Je ne savais pas qui avait écrit car le style était à part (un genre de GMB allégé qui aurait passé une nuit de sexe torride avec ackboo), la construction impeccable et les vannes naturelles.
> Du coup j'ai dévoré avec plaisir un article sur un sujet qui sinon m'aurait laissé de marbre. Alors qu'il arrive que j'abandonne la lecture d'un sujet a priori intéressant car il est mal traité.
> 
> Donc j'espère vivement que Kilfou aura l'opportunité de nous rendre d'autres pépitos comme ça.


Merci!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je ne vais pas relire les 12 pages du thread mais je dois déclarer que j'ai trouvé le dossier de Kilfou génial. Voilà. D'autant plus génial que le thème ne m'inspirant pas du tout, je n'ai pas lu le dossier jusqu'à ce matin. Là, durant une période de désœuvrement pendant mon téléchargement de "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology", j'ai jeté un oeil endormi sur le début du dossier et ma mâchoire est tombée :
> 
> "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" mais c'est trop bon !
> 
> Je ne savais pas qui avait écrit car le style était à part (un genre de GMB allégé qui aurait passé une nuit de sexe torride avec ackboo), la construction impeccable et les vannes naturelles.
> Du coup j'ai dévoré avec plaisir un article sur un sujet qui sinon m'aurait laissé de marbre. Alors qu'il arrive que j'abandonne la lecture d'un sujet a priori intéressant car il est mal traité.
> 
> Donc j'espère vivement que Kilfou aura l'opportunité de nous rendre d'autres pépitos comme ça.


Merci !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je ne vais pas relire les 12 pages du thread mais je dois déclarer que j'ai trouvé le dossier de Kilfou génial. Voilà. D'autant plus génial que le thème ne m'inspirant pas du tout, je n'ai pas lu le dossier jusqu'à ce matin. Là, durant une période de désœuvrement pendant mon téléchargement de "Natalie_Portman_Nude_Anthology", j'ai jeté un oeil endormi sur le début du dossier et ma mâchoire est tombée :
> 
> "Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" mais c'est trop bon !
> 
> Je ne savais pas qui avait écrit car le style était à part (un genre de GMB allégé qui aurait passé une nuit de sexe torride avec ackboo), la construction impeccable et les vannes naturelles.
> Du coup j'ai dévoré avec plaisir un article sur un sujet qui sinon m'aurait laissé de marbre. Alors qu'il arrive que j'abandonne la lecture d'un sujet a priori intéressant car il est mal traité.
> 
> Donc j'espère vivement que Kilfou aura l'opportunité de nous rendre d'autres pépitos comme ça.


Merci !

----------


## kilfou

Je brise la chaîne du rose.

Na.

----------


## Baron

Une bande de comiques troupiers  :tired: 

Quand on disait qu'il valait mieux que les news soient signées... Sinon, on serait en prise avec l'adoration de 3 usurpateurs  :tired:  (voire 4!!)

----------


## johnclaude

Ah oui je l'ai lu hier soir le dossier de Kilfou j'ai trouvé ça 'achement bien. Et d'ailleurs je me suis fait cette réflexion en finissant de le lire "c'est vachement bien, surtout que le mec il a pas d'humour".

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci !

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci !

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Merci !

----------


## Tyler Durden

De rien. Vous êtes des gros nazes chez CPC (test).

----------


## Baron

...et adeptes des running gags en plus  :tired: 

On est pas sorti de l'auberge du topic  :tired:

----------


## Akodo

Merci !


 ::ninja::

----------


## xheyther

Merci !

 ::ninja::

----------


## kilfou

Vous pouvez effectivement dire merci à Boulon pour la relecture.

Mais les autres...  :tired:

----------


## Leif

Je lis CPC depuis quelque temps déjà et mis à part quelques articles que je survole brièvement parce qu'ils ne m'intéressent pas (il en faut pour tous), globalement c'est pas mal.

Bon, sauf sur le dernier où j'ai failli m'étrangler sur l'encart concernant Age of Conan, mais c'est mon côté fanboy. 

*mode fanboy on*
Les remarques sur le système de combat démontrent un manque significatif de test du jeu, ou alors uniquement d'un caster (certainement un démo  ::P: ). Et encore, la dynamique des placements est complètement oubliée. Les nouveautés de l'extension concernent aussi l'ajout de factions et d'un système alternatif de progression du personnage.

Bon, passe encore, c'est pas super grave. Ce qui m'a achevé, c'est de lire 2 pages après le système de combat de Tera qui se démarque "de la concurrence"... Mais euh, les combos, viser son adversaire, c'est pas neuf ça...  ::|: 
*mode fanboy off*

Sinon c'est bien, continuez  :;): 

(d'ailleurs, si vous voulez faire un article sur les nouveautés du jeu après 2 ans (et il s'est bien amélioré quand même), n'hésitez pas à demander ^^)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Vous pouvez effectivement dire merci à Boulon pour la relecture.
> 
> Mais les autres...


Non on remercie plus Boulon sinon il nous crache dessus, sinon c'est vrai sympatoche ce 208, le canard a un peu changé de ton ces temps-ci, mais ce 208 est pas mal, non et puis tant mieux c'est bon le changement aussi.

Merci !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Merci !





> Merci!





> Merci !





> Merci !


Il vous en prie. Il faut dire que ce dossier est nettement au-dessus du lot dans un numéro sinon assez quelconque !

 :B):

----------


## punishthecat

> Non on remercie Boulon de nous cracher dessus.
> 
> Merci !


Fixed.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Спасибо!  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Je lis CPC depuis quelque temps déjà et mis à part quelques articles que je survole brièvement parce qu'ils ne m'intéressent pas (il en faut pour tous), globalement c'est pas mal.
> 
> Bon, sauf sur le dernier où j'ai failli m'étrangler sur l'encart concernant Age of Conan, mais c'est mon côté fanboy. 
> 
> *mode fanboy on*
> Les remarques sur le système de combat démontrent un manque significatif de test du jeu, ou alors uniquement d'un caster (certainement un démo ). Et encore, la dynamique des placements est complètement oubliée. Les nouveautés de l'extension concernent aussi l'ajout de factions et d'un système alternatif de progression du personnage.
> 
> Bon, passe encore, c'est pas super grave. Ce qui m'a achevé, c'est de lire 2 pages après le système de combat de Tera qui se démarque "de la concurrence"... Mais euh, les combos, viser son adversaire, c'est pas neuf ça... 
> *mode fanboy off*
> ...


Bien essayé. Dommage que ça ne serve à rien.  ::ninja:: 
Mais je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi.

----------


## yOoN

Juste je sors des chiottes et j'ai entamé le test d'ACII et je m'insurge. Je trouvais l'histoire du premier digne d'un bon épisode de X Files ou de la quatrième dimension, pas de quoi avoir honte ni filer de migraine. Sinon bien que le jeu soit installé sur ma bécane rien que les attaques russes hebdomadaires des serveurs Ubi m'empêchent de culpabiliser de me délecter de STALKER Call of Pripyat. D'ailleurs merci pour le 15/10 de Boulon et bien qu'étant fan boy de la première heure de la série, là c'est du travail d'artiste pour GSC Gameworld. Comme quoi la vérité est à l'est à tout point de vue !

----------


## Crealkiller

> Euh...
> Raphi, il fait partie de la maison, hein, c'est juste parce qu'il est pas cool du tout qu'on peut avoir l'impression qu'il est pas de la bande.
> Et concernant Greenthumb, je l'ai déjà dit, il habiterait pas dans un coin paumé, il aurait déjà intégré la rédac'.
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est vrai que la démission de Gringo et la maladie de Thréthré ont bien foutu la merde au niveau de l'équipe... Et vu qu'on a toujours voulu éviter le "100% Boulon Magazine", surtout pour pas que les impôts me tombent dessurs d'ailleurs, on a eu recours à certains contacts extérieurs.
> 
> Mais là, je crois que c'est bon, après des mois durailles,on a retrouvé une cohérence.


bon, un peu tard, désolé mais :

A ce propos, je trouve que les deux nouveaux sont vraiment bon, ils ont déjà leur propre style, et donne l'impression d'être là depuis déjà des années!
J'ai d'ailleurs beaucoup aimé leurs articles, les lachez pas, ces deux là!

----------


## Colink

Bon, je suis désolé pour le gros déterrage de topic, mais je savais pas vraiment où demander: 
Le dossier sur les sticks arcade est tombé aux oubliettes, ou vous le couvez afin d'avoir un chef-d'oeuvre? Parce qu'en plus, j'ai commandé un SE en attente de votre explication de modding, vu que les seuls tutos que j'ai trouvé n'étaient pas vraiment compréhensibles. 
Enfin bon, dans tous les cas, merci pour le super magazine :;):

----------


## Super Menteur

Ne crois pas que nous ignorons ta question, oh non alors, mais pour être honnête je ne sais pas vraiment quand le dossier va être publié.

Et comme je suis un mec qui balance à mort je vais simplement te dire que la balle est dans le camp des hautes instances du canard puisque le dossier est déjà bouclé et que je ne sais pas où en sont la correction et la mise en page. Mais ça ne saurait trop tarder j'imagine.

Sinon pour ton modding si t'as des soucis hésite pas à poster dans le topic dédié sur le forum, on sera ravis de t'aider.

----------


## Colink

> Ne crois pas que nous ignorons ta question, oh non alors, mais pour être honnête je ne sais pas vraiment quand le dossier va être publié.
> 
> Et comme je suis un mec qui balance à mort je vais simplement te dire que la balle est dans le camp des hautes instances du canard puisque le dossier est déjà bouclé et que je ne sais pas où en sont la correction et la mise en page. Mais ça ne saurait trop tarder j'imagine.
> 
> Sinon pour ton modding si t'as des soucis hésite pas à poster dans le topic dédié sur le forum, on sera ravis de t'aider.


Ok, merci :;):  De toute façon, j'ai pas encore reçu mon stick, mais je pense pas que ça me poser dez problème, en fait je comptais plutôt sur le guide pour convaincre mes amis qu'un stick comme le SE, c'est tout con à modder. Enfin, dans tous les cas, je suis vraiment pas dans l'urgence. Enfin, dans tous les cas, c'est une bonne nouvelle, j'ai craint un oubli du dossier ::rolleyes::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Oui, il faut que ca se mette en page, je le mets en haut de ma todo list suite au prochain bouclage.

----------


## Rhoth

> Oui, il faut que ca se mette en page, je le mets en haut de ma todo list suite au prochain bouclage.


Subtil stratagème pour le sortir en même temps que celle de SSFIV :D

----------

